# πρόγραμμα απόκτησης επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας (Stage ή Σταζ, εσφαλμ. Στέιτζ) = traineeship programme



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

Γίνεται συζήτηση για αυτό το stage, το οποίο ανέφερε ο Ευαγγελάτος στην πρώτη τηλεμαχία (των έξι) σε ερώτησή του, προφέροντάς το «σταζ». Τον περιλάβανε διάφορα μπλογκ, τον κόντραρε κι ο Γιακουμάτος (κάποτε υφυπουργός απασχόλησης και ΟΑΕΔ) στην παρακάτω στιχομυθία που ξεσηκώνω από του Σαραντάκου
(Φάση στον Αντένα)
Γιακουμάτος: «Στέιτζ».
Ευαγγελάτος: «Σταζ» είναι το σωστό. Κι εγώ «στέιτζ» το έλεγα αλλά μου είπαν ότι το σωστό είναι «σταζ» και το διόρθωσα.
Γιακουμάτος: Καλά, εσύ να το λες «σταζ», εγώ θα το λέω «στέιτζ».​Οπότε, τον άκουσαν, φαίνεται, τον Γιακουμάτο οι δύο (ΓΑΠ και ΚΑΚ) και στη δική τους τηλεμαχία της Τρίτης το πρόφεραν «στέιτζ» (εντάξει, δεν φημίζονται άλλωστε για τη γαλλομάθειά τους). Όμως:

Η γαλλική λέξη *stage* (από παλιότερη _estage_, που έδωσε και το γαλλικό _étage_ και το αγγλικό _stage_) σημαίνει:
(κατά Robert)
Mod. Période d’études pratiques imposée aux candidats à certaines professions libérales ou publiques. Stage pédagogique. Il «se proposait d’y faire son stage afin d’entrer dans la magistrature » (Balzac). 
- Période de formation ou de perfectionnement dans un service d’une entreprise. Être en stage. Suivre, faire un stage. Stages de formation, de perfectionnement, de réinsertion. Stage qualifiant, diplômant*.​
Είναι, δηλαδή, η πρακτική άσκηση και αυτό που ονομάστηκε πρόγραμμα απόκτησης επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας (stage de formation professionnelle), ενώ ο stagiaire είναι ο ασκούμενος, ο μαθητευόμενος, κάποιος που κάνει πρακτική άσκηση.

Το ότι δεν έχει σχέση με την αγγλική λ. _stage_ φαίνεται με σαφήνεια στο γαλλοαγγλικό Robert:

*stage* nm
(= période) training period, internship (US), (= cours) training course
[+ avocat] articles
*stage de perfectionnement* advanced training course
*stage de formation (professionnelle)* vocational (training) course
*stage en entreprise* work experience scheme / placement
*stage d’insertion (professionnelle)* training scheme for the young unemployed to help them find work
*stage de réinsertion* retraining course
*stage-parking** useless training course
*stage d’initiation* introductory course
*stage pédagogique* teaching practice
*il a fait son stage chez Maître Legrand* he did his articles in Mr Legrand’s practice / under Mr Legrand
*faire ou suivre un stage* to undergo a period of training, to go on a (training) course
*faire un stage d’informatique *to go on a computing course (sur son lieu de travail) to have in-service / in-house training in computing

stage ne se traduit pas par le mot anglais _stage_, qui a le sens de ‘étape’ ou ‘scène’.​

Αρκετές πληροφορίες για σύγκριση υπάρχουν στη Wikipedia:
Γαλλικό stage
Αγγλικό internship (The European Commission operates a sizeable traineeship programme.)

Για τα κοινοτικά προγράμματα, εδώ:
Traineeships Office 
Bureau des stages


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2009)

Πάντως, εγώ εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια το ήξερα "σταζ". Τελευταία μόνο έχω αρχίσει να το ακούω "στέιτζ". Και φυσικά, στις ταινίες που μεταφράζω εδώ και 16 χρόνια, η λέξη "internship" είναι πολύ συχνή, τη λέξη "stage" (στέιτζ) μ' αυτή την έννοια δεν την βρήκα ποτέ και πουθενά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

Μαλλαλόγια τα δύο _stage_ (αγγλικό και γαλλικό) είναι ψευδόφιλα, σωστά;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν το «άσκηση» των δικηγόρων και η «πρακτική» των υπολοίπων μπορεί να αποδοθεί επίσης με το stage. 
Επίσης, νομίζω ότι το στέιτζ το λένε όσοι μήτσοι προφέρουν με αγγλική προφορά όλες τις ξένες λέξεις που βλέπουν. Στην ΕΕ _σταζ _ λένε οι ασκούμενοι, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2009)

Τώρα σε πολύ βαθιά νερά πάω να μπω και κολύμπι τέτοιο δεν ξέρω, αλλά το Wiktionary δίνει για την ετυμολογία του αγγλικού stage:

From Middle English, from Old French estage (“‘story of a building, performance stage’”), from Vulgar Latin *staticum from Latin statum, past participle of sto (“‘to stand’”)​Κι εδώ κάποια σχέση με τους ΑΗΠ θα μπορέσει να ανακαλύψει κάθε βουλόμενος...

*Απορία:* Μήπως είναι *και* κάποιο από τα εμπνευσμένα κοινοτικά αρκτικόλεξα;

*Edit:* Σχετικά με την απορία της Παλ Αύρας, οι Γερμανοί τα εξηγούν στη βίκι τους ως _einen Ausbildungsabschnitt, insbesondere einen Abschnitt des Rechtsreferendariats oder Praktikum bei einer Institution der Europäischen Union_ (τμήμα της εκπαίδευσης, ειδικότερα η πρακτική εξάσκηση των νομικών ή η πρακτική εξάσκηση σε κάποιο θεσμό της ΕΕ).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2009)

@palavra: ναι, βεβαίως, και η πρακτική άσκηση δικηγόρου μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως stage (αλλά και, εν γένει, κάθε πρακτική άσκηση επαγγέλματος: βλ., λ.χ., τη γνωστότατη στην Ελλάδα οδηγία 89/48, σχετικά με την αναγνώριση διπλωμάτων).

Το Stage, άλλωστε, έχει στα γαλλικά και μια ακόμη συγγενή σημασία: μπορεί να δηλώνει τη δοκιμαστική περίοδο μετά το περας της οποίας θα κριθεί αν ο νεοπροσληφθείς υπάλληλος (δημόσιος και μη) θα μονιμοποιηθεί (ή, αντιστοίχως, η σύμβασή του θα μετατραπεί σε αορίστου χρόνου). Π.χ. άρθρο 34 του Κανονισμού Υπηρεσιακής Κατάστασης των Υπαλλήλων των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων (stage - probationary period - periodo di prova - δοκιμαστική περίοδος. Άρα, μόνο οι Γάλλοι χρησιμοποιούν στην περίπτωση αυτή αμφίσημο όρο).


----------



## psifio (Sep 23, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, νομίζω ότι το στέιτζ το λένε όσοι μήτσοι προφέρουν με αγγλική προφορά όλες τις ξένες λέξεις που βλέπουν. Στην ΕΕ _σταζ _ λένε οι ασκούμενοι, πάντως.



Εγώ πάλι ως προχτές δεν είχα ακούσει κανέναν να τα λέει σταζ, και ούτε καν μου είχε πάει το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να είναι Γαλλικά (βέβαια, δεν είμαι γαλλομαθής) -- φανταζόμουν ότι θα 'ναι κανένα ακρωνύμιο, ή ότι απλώς έχει κουλό όνομα το πρόγραμμα, όπως τα Leader για παράδειγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2009)

psifio said:


> Εγώ πάλι ως προχτές δεν είχα ακούσει κανέναν να τα λέει σταζ, και ούτε καν μου είχε πάει το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να είναι Γαλλικά (βέβαια, δεν είμαι γαλλομαθής) -- φανταζόμουν ότι θα 'ναι κανένα ακρωνύμιο, ή ότι απλώς έχει κουλό όνομα το πρόγραμμα, όπως τα Leader για παράδειγμα.


Είδες πώς φαίνεται ότι είσαι μικρό κοριτσάκι; Εγώ πάλι εδώ και ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια άκουγα, "Ο τάδε κάνει το σταζ του..."


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2009)

Τελικά είναι θέμα γενιάς. Εγώ πάντα σταζ το ήξερα από τα γαλλικά, αλλά στα ελληνικά το λέγαμε πάντα πρακτική εξάσκηση. Δεν υπήρξε ποτέ καμιά ανάγκη να το πούμε σταζ ή όπως αλλιώς και περιλάμβανε από την άσκηση του δικηγόρου μέχρι την πρακτική των φοιτητών τα καλοκαίρια σε εταιρείες. Συμφωνώ με την palavra για τους μήτσους. Από κάτι τέτοια έχει προκύψει και το bus class. 

Το traineeship programme πάντως ξέρω ότι είναι σωστό αλλά ούτε στο Ρομπέρ δεν το λέει έτσι. Ρlacement και internship είναι πιο συχνά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

Αυτό το «bus class», πρώτη φορά το βλέπω! Αλλά μη μου καταστρέψετε το σύμβολο «Μήτσος». Ο Μήτσος εκπροσωπεί τη λαϊκή σοφία — ακόμα και τα λάθη του είναι σωστά. Ας μην τον μπερδεύουμε με αγγλοσουσούδες.

Όσο για το _traineeship programme_, δεν είναι για τα λεξικά. Είναι ο κοινοτικός όρος για το μακρινάρι του τίτλου (_πρόγραμμα απόκτησης επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας_).


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το «bus class», πρώτη φορά το βλέπω!


Γκούγκλισέ το και θα δεις. 



nickel said:


> Αλλά μη μου καταστρέψετε το σύμβολο «Μήτσος». Ο Μήτσος εκπροσωπεί τη λαϊκή σοφία — ακόμα και τα λάθη του είναι σωστά. Ας μην τον μπερδεύουμε με αγγλοσουσούδες.


Έστω, αγγλοσουσούδες. Αλλά όταν σε πάρα πολλά κείμενα η μία στις δύο λέξεις είναι στα αγγλικά τι περιμένεις;



nickel said:


> Όσο για το _traineeship programme_, δεν είναι για τα λεξικά. Είναι ο κοινοτικός όρος για το μακρινάρι του τίτλου (_πρόγραμμα απόκτησης επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας_).


Το ξέρω, αρχικά είχα γράψει ότι είναι κλασσικό eurospeak αλλά το έσβησα γιατί όλο και κάποιος θα εμφανιζόταν και θα έλεγε ότι έτσι το λένε στο δικό του μαγαζί από παλιά που δεν υπήρχε ΕΕ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2009)

Το γλωσσικό ξεκαθαρίστηκε κι ευχαριστώ γιατί ήμουν από τους μήτσους που αβασάνιστα, χωρίς να το ψάξουν, το πρόφεραν στέιτζ, αλλά δεν πιάνω το ουσιαστικό ζήτημα του προγράμματος Stage, όπως το έζησα από κοντά να υλοποιείται εδώ και κάποια χρόνια, γιατί θα τα σούρω άσχημα σε πολλούς...
Όσο για το bus class, έχω να προτείνω την εξής ερμηνεία: οι άνθρωποι "κατώτερης" () τάξης, που συνήθως στην Ελλάδα μετακινούνται με λεωφορείο, σε αντίθεση με τους χάι-χούι* που κυκλοφορούν με ΙΧ (τζιπ, κατά προτίμηση).
*χάι-χούι: θεσσαλικός ιδιωματισμός που περιγράφει όσους έχουν χάι χούγια.


psifio said:


> Εγώ πάλι ως προχτές δεν είχα ακούσει κανέναν να τα λέει σταζ, και ούτε καν μου είχε πάει το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να είναι Γαλλικά (βέβαια, δεν είμαι γαλλομαθής) -- φανταζόμουν ότι θα 'ναι κανένα ακρωνύμιο, ή ότι απλώς έχει κουλό όνομα το πρόγραμμα, όπως τα Leader για παράδειγμα.


 
Posting in offtopic grey color, quoting in offtopic blue:
Επειδή δούλεψα κάποια χρόνια σ' αυτό το κουλό πρόγραμμα (όπως υλοποιήθηκε κατά κανόνα, τουλάχιστον, με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις: http://www.kenakap.gr/portal/article.asp?ArticleId=115&lang=gr), είχα μάθει από την αρχή τι ήταν και τι σήμαινε αυτό το ακρωνύμιο (όχι να το προφέρω, πάντως, γιατί κι εγώ από γαλλικά... pleurer, Charalambos!):
http://ec.europa.eu/agriculture/rur/leaderplus/faq_en.htm#37
‘*L*iaison *E*ntre *A*ctions de *D*éveloppement de l'*É*conomie *R*urale’, meaning ‘Links between the rural economy and development actions’
ή
http://ec.europa.eu/agriculture/faq/rurdev/index_el.htm
Leader είναι το ακρωνύμιο του «Liaison Entre Actions de Développement de l'Economie Rurale» (Δεσμοί μεταξύ των δράσεων για την ανάπτυξη της αγροτικής οικονομίας). 


Admin's note: Προστέθηκε σχόλιο εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά μη μου καταστρέψετε το σύμβολο «Μήτσος». Ο Μήτσος εκπροσωπεί τη λαϊκή σοφία — ακόμα και τα λάθη του είναι σωστά. Ας μην τον μπερδεύουμε με αγγλοσουσούδες.


Αφού το 'χουμε πει, δεν υπάρχει μοναδικός και αδιαίρετος Μήτσος. Αυτό ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ που είπε η psifio («ως προχτές δεν είχα ακούσει κανέναν να τα λέει σταζ, και ούτε καν μου είχε πάει το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να είναι γαλλικά — φανταζόμουν ότι θα 'ναι κανένα ακρωνύμιο, ή ότι απλώς έχει κουλό όνομα το πρόγραμμα») συνέβαινε μ' εμένα μέχρι που διάβασα σήμερα τούτο' δώ το νήμα (κι έχω συμμετάσχει ως εργοδότης στα στέιτζ, κι όλοι οι ΟΑΕΔ απ' όπου πέρασα έτσι το λέγανε). Είχα μάλιστα σκεφτεί ότι μάλλον πρόκειται για backronym (επειδή συχνά γράφεται με κεφαλαία στα έγγραφα του ΟΑΕΔ) που να παραπέμπει σε _stage = φάση, στάδιο ανάπτυξης_ (επισήμως καλείται «πρόγραμμα απόκτησης εργασιακής εμπειρίας», μαζί με το «επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας» τού τίτλου τού παρόντος). Πείτε με αγγλοσουσού αν θέλετε (κλάιν μάιν ), αλλά το Ελλήνων σύμπαν άπαν (πλην ελαχίστων), αν ακούσει "σταζ": (1) στρέφει το βλέμμα στο ταβάνι να δει από πού στάζει, ή (2) εμπλέκεται σε φραστική διαμάχη για τα αρχεία τής Στάζι. Οι υπόλοιποι τα εν λόγω προγράμματα τα λέμε "στέιτζ". Υπόσχομαι να καταβάλλω κάθε προσπάθεια να λέω πλέον "σταζ" και να ενημερώνω και τον κόσμο, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι πια εδραιωμένο: http://www.google.com/search?q=στέι...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αφού το 'χουμε πει, δεν υπάρχει μοναδικός και αδιαίρετος Μήτσος. Αυτό ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ που είπε η psifio («ως προχτές δεν είχα ακούσει κανέναν να τα λέει σταζ, και ούτε καν μου είχε πάει το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να είναι γαλλικά — φανταζόμουν ότι θα 'ναι κανένα ακρωνύμιο, ή ότι απλώς έχει κουλό όνομα το πρόγραμμα») συνέβαινε μ' εμένα μέχρι που διάβασα σήμερα τούτο' δώ το νήμα (κι έχω συμμετάσχει ως εργοδότης στα στέιτζ, κι όλοι οι ΟΑΕΔ απ' όπου πέρασα έτσι το λέγανε). Είχα μάλιστα σκεφτεί ότι μάλλον πρόκειται για backronym (επειδή συχνά γράφεται με κεφαλαία στα έγγραφα του ΟΑΕΔ) που να παραπέμπει σε _stage = φάση, στάδιο ανάπτυξης_ (επισήμως καλείται «πρόγραμμα απόκτησης εργασιακής εμπειρίας», μαζί με το «επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας» τού τίτλου τού παρόντος). Πείτε με αγγλοσουσού αν θέλετε (κλάιν μάιν ), αλλά το Ελλήνων σύμπαν άπαν (πλην ελαχίστων), αν ακούσει "σταζ": (1) στρέφει το βλέμμα στο ταβάνι να δει από πού στάζει, ή (2) εμπλέκεται σε φραστική διαμάχη για τα αρχεία τής Στάζι. Οι υπόλοιποι τα εν λόγω προγράμματα τα λέμε "στέιτζ". Υπόσχομαι να καταβάλλω κάθε προσπάθεια να λέω πλέον "σταζ" και να ενημερώνω και τον κόσμο, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι πια εδραιωμένο: http://www.google.com/search?q=%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AD%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%B6+%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%BF%CE%BA&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1.


 
Γι' άλλη μια φορά, απολύτως ζαζουλοκαλυφθείς!
Mirage: Μοιράζ', μοιράζ', μόνο σι μας δε δίν'!
Gitanes: Ζητάν', πιδάκι μου, αλλά δεν έχουμι!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

Μου αρέσει που ο Ψυχογιός προσπαθεί να κάνει _μέντια_ τα _μίντια_ (που στο κάτω κάτω είναι και σωστή προφορά). Δεν θα έχει πάρει χαμπάρι τι συμβαίνει με το λανθασμένο _στέιτζ_ (ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα ιδέα για τη διάδοση). Επιτρέψτε μου να κρατήσω το γαλλικό στον τίτλο — έτσι το μάθαμε οι παλιότεροι και κάπου πρέπει να αντιστεκόμαστε κι εμείς. Τουλάχιστον δεν φοβάμαι μήπως κατηγορηθώ για... γαλλολαγνεία.


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2009)

Είχα σκοπό να γράψω κάτι τι στο δικό μου μαγαζί, αλλά είπατε τόσα πολλά που περισσεύει. (Αν και μπορεί να γράψω μιαν ανακεφαλαίωση αυριομεθαύριο).

Τα επιχειρήματα π.χ. του Ζάζουλα είναι σχεδόν συντριπτικά κι εγώ συνήθως δίνω το προβάδισμα στη χρήση, όμως... Όμως υπάρχουν μερικά αντεπιχειρήματα. 
α) Η λέξη δεν υπάρχει με αυτή τη σημασία στα αγγλικά, είναι λάθος. Και υπάρχει και ο κίνδυνος, κάποια παιδιά να την περάσουν στην επικοινωνία τους με Άγγλους και να γίνουν ρεζίλι.
β) Η κατάσταση δεν έχει παγιωθεί. Δεν είναι "τσηρ*ώτο" ή "πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι". Παίζεται ακόμα. Είναι, έστω 4 προς 1 η αναλογία του στέιτζ. Επιπλέον, υπάρχουν ισχυροί θύλακες που λένε "σταζ".
γ) Όσο κι αν σταζ', μιράζ' και ζιτάν, η κατάληξη -άζ είναι υπαρκτή στα ελληνικά δάνεια: γκαράζ, μοντάζ, αμοραγιάζ και άλλα εκατό. Μάλιστα, και το "σπικάζ" το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν είναι ελληνική πατέντα ή δανειο.
Αντίθετα, το στέιτζ ξενίζει.
δ) Και να καθιερώναμε το στέιτζ, πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάμποσες εκατοντάδες νέοι το χρόνο που θα κάνουν σταζ στις Ευρωπαϊκές Κοινότητες.

Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως, ο πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ που διαφώνησε με τον Καραμανλή για τα stage, άκουσε κανείς πώς το πρόφερε;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

sarant said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως, ο πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ που διαφώνησε με τον Καραμανλή για τα stage, άκουσε κανείς πώς το πρόφερε;


Οι πολιτικοί, οι πολιτικολογούντες και οι δημοσιογράφοι, απ' όσο έχω ακούσει, έχουν την (ψευδ)αίσθηση ότι λέγεται "στέιτζ".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

sarant said:


> Μάλιστα, και το "σπικάζ" το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν είναι ελληνική πατέντα ή δανειο.


Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρατήρηση. Υποθέτω ότι, από τη στιγμή που καθιερώθηκε ο σχηματισμός ρημάτων σε -άρω από ξενικά ουσιαστικά σε -άζ (αμπαλάζ -> αμπαλάρω, μοντάζ -> μοντάρω, μακιγιάζ -> μακιγιάρω, καμουφλάζ -> καμουφλάρω, σαμποτάζ -> σαμποτάρω κ.ο.κ.), υπήρξε και ο αντίθετος σχηματισμός: σπικάρω -> σπικάζ. Το ωραίο είναι ότι το αγγλ. _speakage_ είναι ολόφρεσκος σχηματισμός τής 1337: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet#Morphology.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2009)

sarant said:


> [...]
> γ) Όσο κι αν σταζ', μιράζ' και ζιτάν, η κατάληξη -άζ είναι υπαρκτή στα ελληνικά δάνεια: γκαράζ, μοντάζ, αμοραγιάζ και άλλα εκατό. Μάλιστα, και το "σπικάζ" το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν είναι ελληνική πατέντα ή δανειο.
> Αντίθετα, το στέιτζ ξενίζει.
> [...]


 
Τα υπόλοιπα αντεπιχειρήματα δεν τα συζητώ· έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.
Κοντοστέκομαι σ' αυτό επειδή ούτε καν το σκέφτηκα. Από την άλλη, ίσως να υπήρχε το ενδεχόμενο να κατασκευάστηκε αυτή η προφορά επίτηδες ώστε να "ξενίζει", να ξενοφέρνει περισσότερο, αλλά τελικά μάλλον δεν τους έχω ικανούς για τόση εφευρετικότητα (τους δικούς μας που καθιέρωσαν αυτή την προφορά)...


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

sarant said:


> γ) Όσο κι αν σταζ', μιράζ' και ζιτάν, η κατάληξη -άζ είναι υπαρκτή στα ελληνικά δάνεια: γκαράζ, μοντάζ, αμοραγιάζ και άλλα εκατό. Μάλιστα, και το "σπικάζ" το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν είναι ελληνική πατέντα ή δανειο.
> *Αντίθετα, το στέιτζ ξενίζει.*


Ναι, δίπλα στις δεκάδες τα «-άζ», μόνο το _έιτζ_ έχουμε στα λεξικά και, εκτός λεξικών, το _Νιου Έιτζ_, σ' αυτό το φριχτό μπέρδεμα του _AIDS_ με το _Age_.

Αλλά το πιο πειστικό επιχείρημα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε απλώς λάθος προφορά, αλλά (επιχείρημα α) δημιουργούμε σημασία που δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

sarant said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως, ο πρόεδρος της ΓΣΕΕ που διαφώνησε με τον Καραμανλή για τα stage, άκουσε κανείς πώς το πρόφερε;





Zazula said:


> Οι πολιτικοί, οι πολιτικολογούντες και οι δημοσιογράφοι, απ' όσο έχω ακούσει, έχουν την (ψευδ)αίσθηση ότι λέγεται "στέιτζ".


Άκουσα προσεκτικά τα αποσπάσματα από την τηλεμαχία Καραμανλή-Παπανδρέου, καθώς και τις σχετικές δηλώσεις από ΓΣΕΕ και ΟΑΕΔ... Όλοι φυσικά αναφέρονταν σε "στέιτζ" (όπως ήμουν εξαρχής βέβαιος). Το επιχείρημα με τη "νέα σημασία" δεν θα έχει σημασία σε κάνα δυο χρόνια που θα έχει εδραιωθεί πλήρως. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος φαντάζεται πως πρόκειται για αρκτικόλεξο (αφού η δημόσια διοίκηση και η ΕΕ έχουν μανία με τα αρχικά, και ο ΟΑΕΔ συνήθως το γράφει με όλα κεφαλαία), και το προφέρει όπως προφέρει και το λέιζερ ή το μόντεμ (που από ακρωνύμια κανείς δεν τα εκλαμβάνει πλέον ως τέτοια). Όποτε θέλετε σας προσκαλώ να έρθετε στο γραφείο μου πρωινή ώρα και να τηλεφωνήσουμε στην οικεία διεύθυνση του ΟΕΑΔ για τα εν λόγω προγράμματα, και να τους ρωτήσουμε πώς τα λένε (ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, να τους ζητήσουμε πληροφορίες για τα "σταζ" και να χρονομετρήσουμε την παύση τής αμηχανίας...). Δεν μπορεί όλος ο κόσμος να μιλάει για "στέιτζ" και να περιμένετε ότι η τάση αυτή θα αναστραφεί. Λυπάμαι, αλλά θα πρέπει να αποδεχθείτε σιγά-σιγά ότι θα είστε αναγκασμένοι να ζήσετε με αυτή την κατάσταση από 'δώ και στο εξής, έστω και με μια περίοδο παράλληλης διτυπίας (της μορφής τζάργκον / ζαργκόν). Αλλά το ποια θα είναι η τελική έκβαση νομίζω το ξέρω από τώρα. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

ΟΚ, θα διορθώσω τον τίτλο (από «Stage ή Σταζ» σε «Stage, Σταζ, εσφαλμ. Στέιτζ»).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 24, 2009)

Ας αναφέρω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου (κι ας είναι μπαγιάτικη, μια και πάνε πάνω από 5 χρόνια), που προφανώς επιβεβαιώνει όσα είπε ο Ζαζ: ζώντας την ελληνική δημόσια διοίκηση από κοντά για ικανό χρονικό διάστημα, διαπίστωσα ότι όλοι (υπουργοί, υφυπουργοί και λοιπά κυβερνητικά στελέχη, βουλευτές, μανδαρίνοι και μικρομεσαίοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, προσωπικό του ΟΑΕΔ και συμμετέχοντες στο πρόγραμμα), μα όλοι μιλούσαν για το "στέιτζ". Ακόμη κι αυτοί που ήξεραν γαλλικά δεν διανοήθηκαν ποτέ να διορθώσουν κάτι.

Θα διαφωνήσω, όμως, με τον Ζαζ ως προς το εξής: πιστεύει ότι "το ποια θα είναι η τελική έκβαση νομίζω το ξέρω από τώρα". Κι όμως, υπάρχουν αρκετοί (κυρίως δημοσιογράφοι και λοιποί φιλολογίζοντες) που επιδίδονται με ζήλο σε αυτού ακριβώς του είδους τη λαθοθηρία. Ήδη ο πρώτος εκδηλώθηκε (κι ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλέγεται σε αυτούς από τους οποίους θα περίμενα να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο): άλλοι 5-10 να το συνεχίσουν, να στηλιτεύσουν το λάθος, να προβάλουν τη "γνώση που κάνει τον μορφωμένο να ξεχωρίζει από την πλέμπα", και να που το δίδυμο "σταζ-στέιτζ" μπορεί και να περάσει στα λαθολόγια και να εντυπωθεί τελικά στη συλλογική συνείδηση (τόσα και τόσα άλλωστε είδαμε, υπομείναμε και δεχτήκαμε τα τελευταία 10-15 χρόνια: κάποτε όλοι έλεγαν για "ασκούς του Αιόλου" και "Στήλες του Ολυμπίου Διός". Όποιος το λέει σήμερα χαρακτηρίζεται πάραυτα ανελλήνιστος και βάλε. Γιατί λοιπόν να μη γίνει και μια διόρθωση "υπεράνω υποψίας";).

Βέβαια υπάρχει και η πιο απαισιόδοξη εκδοχή: αργά ή γρήγορα, κάποια στιγμή το πρόγραμμα θα πάψει να υπάρχει (ίσως το αντικαταστήσει κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα πώλησης ελπίδας, με άλλη βεβαίως ονομασία) και θα το ξεχάσουν και τα ΜΜΕ και οι πολιτικοί και κανείς δεν θα δίνει δεκάρα τσακιστή για το πώς θα έπρεπε να το λένε. Και τότε θα μπορέσουμε όλοι να κολυμπήσουμε στο βάλτο των ελπίδων που διαψεύστηκαν: κι αν για μας οι ελπίδες αυτές ήταν γλωσσικές, για κάποιους άλλους είχαν να κάνουν, φευ, με την επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία και τη ζωή τους.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> [...]Βέβαια υπάρχει και η πιο απαισιόδοξη εκδοχή: αργά ή γρήγορα, κάποια στιγμή το πρόγραμμα θα πάψει να υπάρχει (ίσως το αντικαταστήσει κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα πώλησης ελπίδας, με άλλη βεβαίως ονομασία) και θα το ξεχάσουν και τα ΜΜΕ και οι πολιτικοί και κανείς δεν θα δίνει δεκάρα τσακιστή για το πώς θα έπρεπε να το λένε. Και τότε θα μπορέσουμε όλοι να κολυμπήσουμε στο βάλτο των ελπίδων που διαψεύστηκαν: *κι αν για μας οι ελπίδες αυτές ήταν γλωσσικές, για κάποιους άλλους είχαν να κάνουν, φευ, με την επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία και τη ζωή τους.*


 
*!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Rogerios ότι όταν θα τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα θα το ξεχάσουμε. Όμως η πρακτική εξάσκηση δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σταματήσει, είναι καθιερωμένη (και για μερικές εταιρείες καλή ευκαιρία να καλύπτουν ανάγκες σε προσωπικό χωρίς έξοδα, γιατί φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι οι σταζιέρηδες φοιτητές ή χωρίς πείρα, μπορεί να είναι απλά άτομα που βρέθηκαν άνεργα και με την ελπίδα της πρόσληψης κλπκλπ). Οπότε η λέξη θα υπάρχει και στο μέλλον κι όσο πιο σύντομα διορθωθεί, τόσο το καλύτερο. 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι εγώ μιλάω για ασκούς του Αιόλου και στήλες του Ολυμπίου Διός και το "όλους όσους" αντί για όλους όσοι, γιατί εγώ έφυγα από την Ελλάδα πριν τη μαζική διορθωσομανία και δεν με απασχολούν τέτοιες γλωσσικές λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2009)

Μπορούμε να μιλάμε ώρες ατελείωτες για τα «σωστά» και τα «λάθη» (πρόσφατα είχαμε και το άρθρο στην Ελευθεροτυπία, «Η γλώσσα της εξουσίας + η εξουσία της γλώσσας»). Το βέβαιο είναι ότι ο καθένας μας έχει τη δική του γραμμή Μαζινό και τους δικούς του θύλακες αντίστασης. Το ερώτημα που βασανίζει εμένα (και με το οποίο βασανίζω και τους άλλους) είναι πάντα: «αν αυτό σου έρθει σε ένα κείμενο που πρέπει να επιμεληθείς, θα το διορθώσεις ή θα το αφήσεις;». Ζαζ, το _στέιτζ_ θα γίνει _σταζ_, ακόμα κι αν στέκουν από πίσω μου και ο σημερινός και ο μεθαυριανός πρωθυπουργός! Είναι θύλακας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2009)

1. Τα παιδιά που συμμετέχουν στο πρόγραμμα τα βρίζετε αν τα πείτε σταζίτες — _σταζίτης_ είναι ο πράκτορας της πάλαι ποτέ Στάζι: http://www.google.com/search?q=σταζ...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1.

2. Το _στέιτζ_ έχει περάσει στην καθημερινή γλώσσα των νέων, γιατί γι' αυτούς είναι κομμάτι της καθημερινότητάς τους. Εκεί βρίσκεται η δυναμική που προσωπικά βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να υπερνικηθεί από οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια διόρθωσης.

3. Νικέλ, θα το έγραφα _Stage_ (όπως όλοι) και θα το έλεγα _στέιτζ_ για να καταφέρω να συννενοηθώ. Δεν θα 'ναι δα κι η πρώτη ξενική λέξη που εισέρχεται παρεφθαρμένη στην ελληνική γλώσσα, οπότε no biggie.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μπορούμε να μιλάμε ώρες ατελείωτες για τα «σωστά» και τα «λάθη» (πρόσφατα είχαμε και το άρθρο στην Ελευθεροτυπία, «Η γλώσσα της εξουσίας + η εξουσία της γλώσσας»). Το βέβαιο είναι ότι ο καθένας μας έχει τη δική του γραμμή Μαζινό και τους δικούς του θύλακες αντίστασης. Το ερώτημα που βασανίζει εμένα (και με το οποίο βασανίζω και τους άλλους) είναι πάντα: «αν αυτό σου έρθει σε ένα κείμενο που πρέπει να επιμεληθείς, θα το διορθώσεις ή θα το αφήσεις;». Ζαζ, το _στέιτζ_ θα γίνει _σταζ_, ακόμα κι αν στέκουν από πίσω μου και ο σημερινός και ο μεθαυριανός πρωθυπουργός! Είναι θύλακας.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. 
Ειδικά για την προφορά ξένων λέξεων, δεν δέχομαι ότι το λάθος κάποιου που έγινε τόσο πρόσφατα (μιλάμε για λίγα χρόνια, σωστά;) πρέπει να βάλει οριστικά στο χρονοντούλαπο το σωστό -- που κάποιοι το ξέρουμε εδώ και τόσες δεκαετίες. Αν υπήρχε τρόπος να ψάχνουμε ΟΛΑ τα γραπτά ελληνικά κείμενα στο Γκουγκλ, αντί μόνο αυτά που καταχωρούνται τώρα ως ειδήσεις και μπλογκ, θα βρίσκαμε συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο αριθμό "σταζ" από "στέιτζ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2009)

Το κατάλαβα επιτέλους·
στέιτζ είναι το νιού έιτζ...

...μα σωστό είναι το σταζ
και δεν πρέπει εσύ Ζαζ
(το γατί που τυραννάΖ)
ν' απειλείς με μποϊκοτάζ
(να μην πω και σαμποτάζ)
όσους έχουν αβαντάζ
και μπορούνε να φωνάζ'
με το γαλλικό σπικάζ...

Καλημέρα...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2009)

Μετά από την αποκάλυψη ότι έχουμε και δεύτερο ποιητή εκ του προχείρου στο φόρουμ, προτείνω να δημιουργηθεί πάραυτα αντίστοιχος τομέας για να ξεδιπλώνουν το ταλέντο τους τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας. Εκεί θα απευθύνονται επίσης όσοι ψάχνουν απόδοση για κάποιο ποιηματάκι στη μετάφρασή τους, ώστε να εξυπηρετούνται αμέσως από τους ειδικούς.


----------



## anef (Sep 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά το πιο πειστικό επιχείρημα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε απλώς λάθος προφορά, αλλά (επιχείρημα α) δημιουργούμε σημασία που δεν υπάρχει.



Έτσι όμως, Νίκελ, δεν δημιουργούμε σύγχυση ανάμεσα στα δύο γλωσσικά συστήματα;
Δημιουργούμε σημασία που δεν υπάρχει σε ποια γλώσσα; Άρχισαν οι Άγγλοι ξαφνικά να λένε stage και να εννοούν πρακτική; Όχι. Έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα οι Έλληνες να καταλάβουν τι είναι το "στέιτζ" επειδή δεν έχει αυτή τη σημασία στα αγγλικά; Όχι και πάλι. Ο Έλληνας πρέπει να μιλάει καλά τα ελληνικά, όχι τα αγγλικά ή τα γαλλικά. Και στα ελληνικά (λόγω, φυσικά, κυριαρχίας της αγγλικής γλώσσας, όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω, την οποία όμως δεν νομίζω πως μπορούμε να καταπολεμήσουμε με τέτοιους τρόπους ή σε λεξιλογικό επίπεδο) _στέιτζ _σημαίνει πρακτική με τα συγκεκριμένα γνωστά χαρακτηριστικά.

Επίσης, το επιχείρημα ότι ακόμη είμαστε στην αρχή της χρήσης της λέξης δεν νομίζω πως ευσταθεί. Υπάρχουν ήδη πίσω μας πάρα πολλά χρόνια χρήσης, δεν νομίζω πως αντιστρέφεται το πράγμα -συμφωνώ σ' αυτό με τον Zazula. Αυτό που θα γίνει (για κάποιο διάστημα, έστω) είναι αυτό που λέει ο Rogerios, το _σταζ _θα μπει (έχει μπει ήδη) στη λίστα με τις καλές λέξεις, τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούν οι επαΐοντες, και το _στέιτζ _στη λίστα με τις κακές που χρησιμοποιούν οι μπασκλασίτες. Και με σφραγίδα και Λεξιλογίας


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2009)

anef said:


> ...το _σταζ _θα μπει (έχει μπει ήδη) στη λίστα με τις καλές λέξεις, τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούν οι επαΐοντες, και το _στέιτζ _στη λίστα με τις κακές που χρησιμοποιούν οι μπασκλασίτες. Και με σφραγίδα και Λεξιλογίας


Επίτρεψέ μου να διοαφωνήσω με την άποψη ότι θεωρούνται "μπασκλασίτες" αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν τη λανθασμένη έκφραση. Όταν σε ένα λεξικό (έστω και σε εμβρυϊκή κατάσταση, όπως στη Λεξιλογία) αναφέρονται και οι δύο αποδόσεις, δεν πρέπει να επισημαίνεται ποια είναι η ορθή και ποια επικράτησε εσφαλμένα; Μπορούμε, όταν αντιληφθούμε ότι η λέξη που χρησιμοποιούσαμε μέχρι τώρα ήταν λάθος, να αποφασίσουμε μόνοι μας αν προτιμάμε να διαιωνίζουμε το λάθος ή όχι, αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να επιβάλουμε σ' αυτούς που το λένε σωστά να αρχίσουν να το λένε λάθος, από φόβο ότι θα θεωρηθούν επαΐοντες που σνομπάρουν τους μπασκλασίτες.


----------



## anef (Sep 24, 2009)

Μα, γράφει πουθενά το ΛΚΝ, ας πούμε, πως η λέξη _τραγιάσκα _είναι "εσφαλμένη" ή "λάθος" ή έχει κάποιο άλλο αναγνωριστικό που να σημαίνει κάτι παρόμοιο, επειδή στα ρουμάνικα, απ' όπου πήραμε τη λέξη, _τραγιάσκα _σημαίνει "ζήτω"; Εσφαλμένη είναι η λέξη μ' αυτή τη σημασία στα ρουμάνικα, όχι στα ελληνικά. Το ίδιο και το _στέιτζ_: λάθος είναι στα αγγλικά, όχι στα ελληνικά. Εκεί βρίσκεται η αντίρρησή μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2009)

Η λέξη τραγιάσκα καθιερώθηκε σε εποχή που κανένας από μας δεν είχε γεννηθεί, οπότε ακόμα κι αν κάποιοι είχαν αντίρρηση για την εσφαλμένη χρήση έχουν όλοι αποδημήσει. Οι άνθρωποι που ξέρουν τη λέξη _σταζ_, καιι τη χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα, είναι ζωντανοί. Προτείνω να κάνετε λίγη υπομονή.

Και φυσικά, το ότι δεν γράφει το ΛΚΝ ότι ξεκίνησε εσφαλμένα η λέξη _τραγιάσκα_ δεν είναι επιχείρημα για να πούμε ότι τα λεξικά δεν πρέπει να μας πληροφορούν για την εσφαλμένη χρήση οποιασδήποτε λέξης -- γιατί όταν μας πληροφορήσει κάποιος άλλος και ανατρέξουμε στο λεξικό για να βεβαιωθούμε αν μας τα είπαν σωστά, μάλλον θα είναι παράλειψη του λεξικού αν δεν το αναφέρει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μετά από την αποκάλυψη ότι έχουμε και δεύτερο ποιητή εκ του προχείρου...


...«ποιητής εκ του προχείρου έχων τη μορφή του χοίρου» (παλιό αγαπημένο οκογενειακό μας ρητό). Εγώ θαυμάζω πώς τόσες μέρες συγκρατιέστε όλοι σε ένα νήμα γεμάτο Ζαζ και Σταζ... :)



Alexandra said:


> Εκεί θα απευθύνονται επίσης όσοι ψάχνουν απόδοση για κάποιο ποιηματάκι στη μετάφρασή τους, ώστε να εξυπηρετούνται αμέσως από τους ειδικούς.


...με φιλικές τιμές. Προτιμήστε μας!

Και για συζητήσεις για την τραγιάσκα, υπάρχει και ειδικό νήμα.


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 24, 2009)

Δεν κολλάει απόλυτα, αλλά με τα λογοπαίγνια της κατάληξης -αζ, το θυμήθηκα, και νομίζω δεν είναι καταγραμμένο από τον μεγάλο αδελφό, το google, οπότε ευκαιρία.

Αληθινή ιστορία 35ετίας πια, από χωριό της βόρειας, μη τουριστικής, Χαλκιδικής:

Η γριά φτάνει στη βρύση της πλατειάς, όπου ένα νεαρό ζευγάρι τουρίστες είναι ήδη εκεί, με δευτερόλεπτα διαφορά. Ο νεαρός, ευγενικός, γυρνάει, και με ένα «*please*», κάνει νόημα στη γριά ότι της παραχωρούν τη σειρά τους. Η γριά απαντά:

- Δεν πειράζ' παιδάκι μ'. *Πλύσ'* εσύ, εγώ γριά είμαι, περιμένω...


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2009)

Όταν έγραψα για γραμμή Μαζινό και θύλακες αντίστασης, αναφερόμουν σε όλους τους γλωσσολόγους (ή τους περισσότερους, αν θεωρηθεί ότι κακώς γενικεύω) που συμφωνούν και διδάσκουν αυτά που γράφει η anef, αλλά στην καθημερινότητά τους κυκλοφορούν κι αυτοί με μια βούλα. Εδώ μπορεί να φταίει η άγνοιά μου, η ανεπαρκής εξοικείωσή μου με τον στραβό όρο που φαίνεται να έχει επικρατήσει από τον καιρό που άκουσα για σταζ. Η εμβάπτισή μου στη νέα προφορά για διάστημα μερικών ημερών μπορεί να έχει θαυματουργά αποτελέσματα. Διότι η πέτρα του σκανδάλου είναι πλέον το «εσφαλμ.» στον τίτλο (ελπίζω όχι η συναναφορά του «σταζ»). Η σχολή της Θεσσαλονίκης δεν δέχεται τέτοιες ρετσινιές. Αν έχεις διαβάσει το _Γλώσσα και ιδεολογία_ της Φραγκουδάκη, πρέπει να είσαι πολύ παλιάς σχολής για να κάνεις τέτοιο στραβοπάτημα. (Εγώ είμαι της σχολής του OED, με το _erroneous_.) Για παράδειγμα, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ έχει τη βραχυγραφία _εσφαλμ_., το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει τέτοια βραχυγραφία. Στο λήμμα _προοιωνίζω_ λέει μόνο «αντί του _προοιωνίζομαι_» (το ΛΝΕΓ έχει ολόκληρο κουτάκι, όπου γράφει «ο τύπος αυτός είναι καλύτερο να αποφεύγεται και να προτιμάται το _προοιωνίζομαι_»). Αν μου το επέτρεπε ο τίτλος, θα έκανα την πιο κομψή διατύπωση: «το _στέιτζ_ είναι καλύτερο να αποφεύγεται και να προτιμάται το _σταζ_».

Το πρόσφατο βιβλίο της Ιορδανίδου είναι ολόκληρο δομημένο πάνω σε διαζευκτικά ερωτήματα: _προοιωνίζεται ή προοιωνίζει; παρεισφρέω ή παρεισφρύω; αμείβω ή αμοίβω;_ Δεν μπορείς να γλιτώσεις από αυτά τα ερωτήματα στη γλώσσα. Κάποιοι θα πουν ότι σε αυτή ή σε εκείνη την περίπτωση επιτρέπεται η διτυπία και άλλοι δεν έχουν φτάσει ακόμα σ’ αυτό το σημείο. Αυτή είναι η μοναδική διαφορά μας. Πόσο κοντά βρισκόμαστε στην αποδοχή της διτυπίας (ή ενδεχομένως της εντελώς νέας πραγματικότητας, όπου το πρώην λάθος έδιωξε το πρώην σωστό). Διότι είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν θα είχατε αντίρρηση αν ο τίτλος έγραφε *remunerate = αμείβω (εσφαλμ. αμοίβω)*. Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι, στα δικά μου τα αφτιά, το «στέιτζ» είναι ακόμα λάθος επιπέδου «αμοίβω». Δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο να το συνηθίσω (το «στέιτζ», όχι το «αμοίβω»). Δεν θα στείλουμε αύριο το νήμα στο τυπογραφείο. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2009)

Άνοιξε σχετικό νήμα και στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου, με τίτλο «*Σταζ και όχι στέιτζ (Υπέρ Ευαγγελάτου)*». (Είναι πληκτικό να υποστηρίζουμε τα ίδια πράγματα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αλλάξω στρατόπεδο... :) )

Με την ευκαιρία, να κράξω όσους θέλουν να γράφουμε τα ξένα ονόματα στην ξένη γλώσσα, χωρίς μεταγραφή. Αν οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι άλλοι συντάκτες των σχετικών κειμένων έγραφαν πάντα *STAGE (Σταζ)* στην πρώτη αναφορά του όρου σε κάθε κείμενο, δεν θα είχαμε τη σημερινή διτυπία. Ούτε για το πρόγραμμα Stage ούτε για τον Durkheim.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, να κράξω όσους θέλουν να γράφουμε τα ξένα ονόματα στην ξένη γλώσσα, χωρίς μεταγραφή.


Εντάξει, πες τους. Ας κάνω την αρχή: «Θα προσπαθήσουμε να μειώσουμε σημαντικά μέχρι το 2020 τις εκπομπές διοξιδίου του άνθρακα ανά μονάδα οικονομικής παραγωγής σε σχέση με το 2005», δήλωσε ο 胡錦濤 στη Σύνοδο που συγκάλεσε στη Νέα Υόρκη ο ΟΗΕ.
Επίσης, σήμερα έψαχνα ειδήσεις σχετικά με τον მიხეილ ნიკოლოზის ძე სააკაშვილი αλλά δε βρήκα τίποτα, πού έχει εξαφανιστεί αυτό το παιδί;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, να κράξω όσους θέλουν να γράφουμε τα ξένα ονόματα στην ξένη γλώσσα, χωρίς μεταγραφή.


Αυτό ξαναπές το. Τώρα τελευταία έχουν αρχίσει να το κάνουν συστηματικά κάποιοι υποτιτλιστές: αφήνουν στα αγγλικά όχι μόνο ονόματα όπως FBI, CIA, Microsoft κλπ, αλλά και τα ονόματα φανταστικών εταιρειών. Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν μια ταινία, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ποια ήταν, όπου το επώνυμο του κεντρικού ήρωα της ταινίας γράφτηκε από την αρχή ως το τέλος με αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες. Αν τώρα κάποιος από τους θεατές είχε πρόβλημα ακοής και έπρεπε να ενημερωθεί μόνο από τους υποτίτλους για το πώς προφέρεται το όνομα του ήρωα, ας πρόσεχε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μετά από την αποκάλυψη ότι έχουμε και δεύτερο ποιητή εκ του προχείρου στο φόρουμ, προτείνω να δημιουργηθεί πάραυτα αντίστοιχος τομέας για να ξεδιπλώνουν το ταλέντο τους τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας. Εκεί θα απευθύνονται επίσης όσοι ψάχνουν απόδοση για κάποιο ποιηματάκι στη μετάφρασή τους, ώστε να εξυπηρετούνται αμέσως από τους ειδικούς.


 
tongue-in-cheek: adjective /ˌtʌŋ.ɪnˈtʃiːk/ adj [before noun] describes something that is meant to be understood as a joke, although it might appear to be serious.
_Her latest play is a firmly tongue-in-cheek look at the world of advertising._
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4546


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, να κράξω όσους θέλουν να γράφουμε τα ξένα ονόματα στην ξένη γλώσσα, χωρίς μεταγραφή. Αν οι δημοσιογράφοι και οι άλλοι συντάκτες των σχετικών κειμένων έγραφαν πάντα *STAGE (Σταζ)* στην πρώτη αναφορά του όρου σε κάθε κείμενο, δεν θα είχαμε τη σημερινή διτυπία. Ούτε για το πρόγραμμα Stage ούτε για τον Durkheim.



Να τους ξανακράξω.

Γράφει στη σημερινή Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας ο Φώτης Τερζάκης, παρουσιάζοντας το βιβλίο _Tunsuriban: Ανθρωπολογική μελέτη του σαμανισμού των Chepang του νοτίου και Κεντρικού Νεπάλ_:
σε δεύτερο επίπεδο, αυτή η μανία να παρεμβάλλουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες ξένες λέξεις, άκλιτες είτε αμετάφραστες, και ονόματα από μη ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες στο λατινικό αλφάβητο: γιατί δηλαδή Chepang και όχι Τσεπάνγκ, Buryat και όχι Μπουριάτες, Krishora (γυναικείο όνομα) και όχι Κρισόρα, parafernalia και όχι παραφερνάλια (ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, σύνεργα); Πώς είναι δυνατό να αφήνουμε αμετάφραστο το trance, έστω και με τις νοηματικές προειδοποιήσεις της σημ. 1 της Εισαγωγής; Δουλειά του μεταφραστή, και μάλιστα με επιστημονικές αρμοδιότητες, είναι ακριβώς να επινοήσει μια λύση, και αν χρειαστεί να την επιβάλει. Έχει κανείς την εντύπωση ότι έτσι το έργο γίνεται πιο επιστημονικό, ή είναι τα φραγκολεβαντίνικα των πανεπιστημιακών που πρωτοδιάβασαν όλ' αυτά τα πράγματα σε εγχειρίδια των σπουδών τους στο εξωτερικό και είναι ανίκανοι να τα επανεντάξουν στη μητρική τους γλώσσα (και σκέψη) χωρίς να μοιάζουν με μπαλώματα από ξένο υλικό;​
Αυτά τα «parafernalia» θα τα σχολιάσω αλλού, αλλά θα θυμίσω στον Φώτη Τερζάκη το «δάσκαλε που δίδασκες...». Στην αρχή της παρουσίασης διαβάζω:
Η παγκόσμια βιβλιογραφία του διογκώνεται θεαματικά, και ήδη στα ελληνικά μπορεί να βρει κάποιος καμιά δεκαριά έργα, μεταξύ των οποίων το μνημειώδες του Mircea Eliade.(1)
(1) 1. Mircea Eliade, Σαμανισμός, μτφρ.: Ιφιγένεια Μποτηροπούλου (Χατζηνικολή, Αθήνα 1978) ​Γιατί να μη γραφτεί στα ελληνικά και ο πολυταλαιπωρημένος *Μίρτσεα Ελιάντε*; Το ότι έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί το όνομά του φαίνεται από τα ευρήματα του biblionet (ενώ στο διαδίκτυο, σφαγή). Το σωστό υπάρχει και στον Πάπυρο και στη Βικιπαίδεια και στην προφορά της αγγλικής Wikipedia και στο forvo. Γιατί πρέπει ο αναγνώστης να ξέρει ότι ήταν Ρουμάνος και πώς προφέρεται το όνομά του και να μην κάνει την έρευνα ο παρουσιαστής;


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2009)

Πέστα χρυσόστομε!

ΥΓ Παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή ποτέ δεν είχα δει το όνομα του Ελιάντε γραμμένο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες (και δεν το είχα ψάξει κιόλας) δεν ήξερα καν που τονίζεται (κι όχι μόνο το παραδέχομαι, αλλά παραδέχομαι ότι δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα δικό του, έχω μόνο μια γενική ιδέα για το ποιος ήταν- αυτό σίγουρα κάνει να φρίξουν με την ασχετοσύνη μου οι μοδάτοι αναγνώστες)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2009)

Δεν πέτυχα από την αρχή την πρωινή συζήτηση στη ΝΕΤ για τα θέματα stage με δύο τέως διοικητές του ΟΑΕΔ (Βερναδάκη και Νίκη Τζαβέλα) και δεν ξέρω αν έγινε και γλωσσικό σεμινάριο στην αρχή της, πάντως, όσο άκουσα, εκτός από τη συμπαρουσιάστρια που έλεγε αυθόρμητα στέιτζ και «πνιγόταν» κάθε που της ξέφευγε, οι τέως και ο παρουσιαστής (Κουβαράς), σταζ τα λέγανε. Βέβαια, η Τζαβέλα είπε σε κάποια στιγμή «μα δεν είναι τίποτα καινούργιο, σχολές μαθητείας είχε ο ΟΑΕΔ από παλιά, μάθαμε τώρα και τα λέμε σταζ...» (ή κάπως έτσι τελοσπάντων).


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

Άρχισαν και οι επιστολές στον Τύπο (για να μη νομίζουμε ότι όλοι ζουν στον ηλεκόσμο). Στις επιστολές του σημερινού Βήματος, από τον κ. Θεόφιλο Βαμβάκο:
*«Στέιτζ: οι αγγλικούρες εν Ελλάδι»* 

_Ο κ. Θεόφιλος Βαμβάκος, διπλ. μηχ.-ηλεκτρ. μηχανικός ΕΜΠ, μεταφραστής δυτικοευρωπαϊκών και σλαβικών γλωσσών, από την Αθήνα, γράφει:_

Είδατε τι κάνει η... μονοκρατορία της αγγλικής γλώσσας στη χώρα μας; Η λέξη stage, προσέξτε, με την έννοια που τη χρησιμοποιούμε πρόσφατα στην Ελλάδα («στέιτζ»), δηλαδή για την άσκηση μέσω της απασχόλησης, δεν συναντάται σε... κανένα σοβαρό λεξικό αγγλικής. Σημαίνει εντελώς... άλλα πράγματα, π.χ. σκηνή θεάτρου, θεατρικό έργο, επάγγελμα του ηθοποιού, εξέδρα, στάδιο διαδρομής, τμήμα δρόμου, όροφος πυραύλου, βαθμίδα ενισχυτή. Η λέξη stage έχει πράγματι την έννοια της άσκησης μέσω της απασχόλησης αλλά στα... γαλλικά και προφέρεται «σταζ»! Ακόμη και οι αγγλόφωνοι της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής όταν τη συναντούν την προφέρουν «σταζ». Εδώ στην Ελλάδα, αν τολμήσει κανείς δυστυχής π.χ. γαλλομαθής να την προφέρει όπως πρέπει, θα πέσει ακαριαίως επάνω του ολόκληρη στρατιά συμπατριωτών μας εφοδιασμένη με αγγλικά ή αγγλικούλια για να τον «διορθώσει» θριαμβευτικά και να του επιβάλει το «στέιτζ».​


----------



## anef (Sep 27, 2009)

Στο τελευταίο απόσπασμα μου αρέσει πολύ η «μονοκρατορία της αγγλικής στη χώρα μας». Ενώ σε άλλες χώρες το 'χουν αλλιώς ... 

Πήγα προχτές σε μια έκθεση στο πλαίσιο της Μπιενάλε Θεσσαλονίκης που γινόταν στο Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο. Οι τίτλοι των έργων και τα σχόλια ήταν, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς, στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά. Δίπλα λοιπόν σ’ ένα έργο με τίτλο «ο Δικτάτορας» (εικόνιζε ένα σπασμένο άγαλμα δικτάτορα πεσμένο κάτω να δείχνει προς τον ουρανό) κάποιος έγραψε ‘The biggest dictator is English. En français’ - χωρίς προφανώς να έχει συναίσθηση της ειρωνείας: το βασικό του μήνυμα, αυτό που ήθελε να μεταδώσει στους άλλους, ήταν στα αγγλικά. Θέλω να πω, η μονοκρατορία των αγγλικών είναι πραγματικότητα αναπόδραστη προς το παρόν, δύσκολο να την καταπολεμήσουμε με κινήσεις τύπου _σταζ _και όχι _στέιτζ_. 

Ως προς τα προηγούμενα που ειπώθηκαν, συμφωνώ πως αν όλοι έγραφαν εξαρχής _σταζ _και όχι stage το πρόβλημα ενδεχομένως να μην υπήρχε. Και φυσικά δεν εννοούσα στα προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου ότι κακώς αναφέρεται στον τίτλο του νήματος το _σταζ_, αυτό έλειπε. Στόχος μου ήταν να πω πως τελικό κριτήριο πρέπει να είναι η χρήση. Πως όσοι λένε _στέιτζ _δεν είναι ούτε σουσούδες ούτε τίποτα. Και να τονίσω πως για να στοιχειοθετήσουμε επιλογές στα ελληνικά δεν μπορούμε να επικαλούμαστε πότε τα αρχαία ελληνικά, πότε τα γαλλικά, πότε τα αγγλικά και πότε τα κινέζικα. Αυτό ίσα ίσα μειώνει ακόμα περισσότερο κτγμ την αυτοπεποίθηση των χρηστών της νέας ελληνικής. Συμφωνώ επίσης πως είναι και θέμα χρόνου: όμως το _στέιτζ _το θυμάμαι να λέγεται τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετία: πόση χρήση θέλουμε ακόμα (τζάνκια θα καταντήσουμε:)), όχι για να το στέψουμε νικητή, αλλά για να το πούμε κι αυτό σωστό -χρησιμοποιώντας άλλο κριτήριο, όχι αυτό της σημασίας, εξίσου όμως έγκυρο. 

Τέλος, για τα διαζευκτικά ερωτήματα και τις λίστες: όντως το βιβλίο της Ιορδανίδου είναι δομημένο έτσι –και για το περιεχόμενό του δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω γιατί δεν το έχω διαβάσει. Αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι απευθύνεται στο γενικό κοινό που θέλει να βάλει την κάθε λέξη σε κουτάκι, για να δανειστώ μια έκφραση του sarant. Ή για να το πω αλλιώς: νο οφένς (μεταγράφω), αλλά αυτό πουλάει αυτή τη στιγμή.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Όμως δεν πρόκειται με το θόρυβο που δημιουργήθηκε με τη λέξη να επικρατήσει τελικά το στάζ και να εξαφανιστεί το στέιτζ. Δηλαδή δεν είναι πάντα μάταιη η αντίδραση. Κι έπειτα μη λέμε ότι έτσι είναι γνωστό. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν ασχολούνται με τα κοινοτικά προγράμματα και δεν είχαν ακούσει μέχρι προχτές τη λέξη . 
Από την άλλη, παραξενεύομαι που το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο βάζει αγγλικούς τίτλους. Στόχος του είναι η προώθηση της γαλλικής γλώσσας και του πολιτισμού στην Ελλάδα, επομένως οι επισκέπτες θα μιλάνε ελληνικά και τους βάζεις και το γαλλικό για να κάνεις την προπαγάνδα σου. Εκτός αν περιμένουν για επισκέπτες τουρίστες μόνο.


----------



## anef (Sep 27, 2009)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη, παραξενεύομαι που το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο βάζει αγγλικούς τίτλους. Στόχος του είναι η προώθηση της γαλλικής γλώσσας και του πολιτισμού στην Ελλάδα, επομένως οι επισκέπτες θα μιλάνε ελληνικά και τους βάζεις και το γαλλικό για να κάνεις την προπαγάνδα σου. Εκτός αν περιμένουν για επισκέπτες τουρίστες μόνο.



Η Μπιενάλε είχε εκθέσεις σε καμιά 20αριά χώρους σε όλη τη Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε υποθέτω ακολούθησαν παντού μια ενιαία πολιτική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2009)

Σκέφτομαι ότι η διαφορά με άλλες λέξεις που πήραμε από ξένες γλώσσες και τις χρησιμοποιούμε με διαφορετική ερμηνεία (δεν είναι μόνο η _τραγιάσκα_, αλλά και η _σαγιονάρα_, και τα _πούρα_ και άλλα) είναι ότι εδώ πρόκειται για ανύπαρκτη «αγγλική» λέξη --και λόγω της πρωτοκαθεδρίας των αγγλικών (και) στην Ελλάδα, θα γίνονται διαρκώς προσπάθειες διόρθωσης, ιδιαίτερα αν εμφανιστούν στ' αστεία (ή, το χειρότερο, στα σοβαρά) φράσεις του τύπου «όλος ο κόσμος είναι ένα πρόγραμμα μαθητείας».

Ένα παρεμφερές παράδειγμα δίνει νομίζω το «αράουτ» του ποδοσφαίρου (που προήλθε, λένε κάποιοι, από το _our out_ που άκουσαν οι πρώτοι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι από τα αγγλικά πληρώματα που έπαιζαν μπάλα με τις ελληνικές ομάδες στην Αθήνα του Μεσοπολέμου). Το αράουτ, καθαρή ελληνική δημιουργία, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα στη χρήση του από τους φιλάθλους όσο το ποσοστό αυτών που καταλάβαιναν αγγλικα ήταν μικρό. Από τη στιγμή που κάποιος είπε «μα αυτό στα αγγλικά δεν σημαίνει τίποτα» και οι γύρω άρχισαν να κάνουν πλάκα σε όποιον το χρησιμοποιούσε, άρχισε να ακούγεται και να καθιερώνεται το «πλάγιο άουτ» (και σκέτο «πλάγιο»). Αυτό δεν ήταν αποτέλεσμα των άνωθεν προσπαθειών που έγιναν π.χ. επί χούντας για να «καθαρίσει» η γλώσσα, επειδή το γκολ έμεινε γκολ (αλλά είναι «τέρμα» στην Κύπρο), το φάουλ έμεινε φάουλ· το πέναλτι έγινε ήδη *μ*πέναλτι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι με αφορμή αυτό θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γίνει μια διευρυμένη συζήτηση, σε άλλο νήμα, πάνω στο «λάθος», τη χρήση και το δικό μας ρόλο σε σχέση με αυτά. Τα μέλη του φόρουμ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα να έχουν την ίδια προσέγγιση σε αυτά τα θέματα, αλλά αυτά που μπαίνουν στους τίτλους θα πρέπει να αντικατοπτρίζουν τη φιλοσοφία μιας πλειοψηφίας (του φόρουμ) και όχι τις προσωπικές μου απόψεις.

Και το χιουμοριστικό κομμάτι.

Φανταζόμουν (μέρος ενός μικρού γλωσσικού εφιάλτη που προκάλεσε ο Σαραντάκος) τον νέο που θα πάει σε Εγγλέζους και θα τους ξεστομίσει ένα «I'm doing my stage in Brussels». Είχα επίσης ήδη δει στο intern το «(also known in Quebec English as stagiaire)». Οπότε στην παρακάτω αναζήτηση στον Καναδά, αν εξαιρέσουμε το «when I was doing my stage show», τα άλλα είναι ένας καναδέζικος ... εφιάλτης.
"doing her stage" OR "doing my stage" site:ca


----------



## anef (Sep 27, 2009)

@ drsiebenmal: Δε διαφωνώ. Όμως και πολλοί από τους επιστημονικούς όρους που έφτιαξαν οι δυτικοί με βάση τα αρχαία ελληνικά ανύπαρκτοι δεν ήταν στα αρχαία ελληνικά; Η διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί έχουμε υψηλή χρήση, χρήση κύρους και φυσικά σκόπιμη δημιουργία λέξεων. Ανύπαρκτων, ωστόσο.

@ nickel: εννοείται πως δεν ζητάω να αλλάξει ο τίτλος!


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μαλλαλόγια τα δύο _stage_ (αγγλικό και γαλλικό) είναι ψευδόφιλα, σωστά;



Το γαλλικό *σταζ *είναι το σωστό. Γιατί υπάρχει ως λέξη με τη σημασία της πρακτικής εξάσκησης. όλοι όσοι είναι αρμόδιοι έτσι το λένε. Tο βρήκα με αυτή τη σημασία και σε μυθιστορήματα του Michel Butor που τα έγραψε πριν από το 1970


----------



## psifio (Sep 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μαλλαλόγια τα δύο _stage_ (αγγλικό και γαλλικό) είναι ψευδόφιλα, σωστά;



Ναι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σκέφτομαι ότι η διαφορά με άλλες λέξεις που πήραμε από ξένες γλώσσες και τις χρησιμοποιούμε με διαφορετική ερμηνεία (δεν είναι μόνο η _τραγιάσκα_, αλλά και η _σαγιονάρα_, και τα _πούρα_ και άλλα) είναι ότι εδώ πρόκειται για ανύπαρκτη «αγγλική» λέξη --και λόγω της πρωτοκαθεδρίας των αγγλικών (και) στην Ελλάδα, θα γίνονται διαρκώς προσπάθειες διόρθωσης, ιδιαίτερα αν εμφανιστούν στ' αστεία (ή, το χειρότερο, στα σοβαρά) φράσεις του τύπου «όλος ο κόσμος είναι ένα πρόγραμμα μαθητείας».
> 
> Ένα παρεμφερές παράδειγμα δίνει νομίζω το «αράουτ» του ποδοσφαίρου (που προήλθε, λένε κάποιοι, από το _our out_ που άκουσαν οι πρώτοι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι από τα αγγλικά πληρώματα που έπαιζαν μπάλα με τις ελληνικές ομάδες στην Αθήνα του Μεσοπολέμου). Το αράουτ, καθαρή ελληνική δημιουργία, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα στη χρήση του από τους φιλάθλους όσο το ποσοστό αυτών που καταλάβαιναν αγγλικα ήταν μικρό. Από τη στιγμή που κάποιος είπε «μα αυτό στα αγγλικά δεν σημαίνει τίποτα» και οι γύρω άρχισαν να κάνουν πλάκα σε όποιον το χρησιμοποιούσε, άρχισε να ακούγεται και να καθιερώνεται το «πλάγιο άουτ» (και σκέτο «πλάγιο»). Αυτό δεν ήταν αποτέλεσμα των άνωθεν προσπαθειών που έγιναν π.χ. επί χούντας για να «καθαρίσει» η γλώσσα, επειδή το γκολ έμεινε γκολ (αλλά είναι «τέρμα» στην Κύπρο), το φάουλ έμεινε φάουλ· το πέναλτι έγινε ήδη *μ*πέναλτι.



Ξένες λέξεις που να μην υπάρχουν με την έννοια αυτή στην γλώσσα "δανεισμού" έχουμε κι άλλες, το καλοριφέρ λογουχάρη ή το φερμουάρ.


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 28, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ξένες λέξεις που να μην υπάρχουν με την έννοια αυτή στην γλώσσα "δανεισμού" έχουμε κι άλλες, το καλοριφέρ λογουχάρη ή το φερμουάρ.



Δεν έχει αλλάξει όμως η προφορά τους. Φαντάσου να λέγαμε ρεπορτέιτζ, πλέιτζ, τιρέιτζ, ντεκαπέιτζ, τονέιτζ κτλ κτλ...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2009)

anef said:


> @ drsiebenmal: Δε διαφωνώ. Όμως και πολλοί από τους επιστημονικούς όρους που έφτιαξαν οι δυτικοί με βάση τα αρχαία ελληνικά ανύπαρκτοι δεν ήταν στα αρχαία ελληνικά; Η διαφορά είναι ότι εκεί έχουμε υψηλή χρήση, χρήση κύρους και φυσικά σκόπιμη δημιουργία λέξεων. Ανύπαρκτων, ωστόσο.


Η ανάγκη δημιουργίας επιστημονικών όρων είναι καθημερινή. Δεν λογίζονται στις "ανύπαρκτες" αυτές οι λέξεις, απλώς είναι δικαιολογημένες λεξιπλασίες. Ενώ η λέξη stage στα αγγλικά δεν είναι ανύπαρκτη, αλλά απολύτως υπαρκτή, απλώς σημαίνει άλλο πράγμα. Δηλαδή, έχουμε το εξής φαινόμενο:

Γαλλικά: stage σταζ.
Αγγλικά: internship ή διάφορες άλλες αποδόσεις.

Αν ήθελαν να κάνουν μια λεξιπλασία στα ελληνικά, γιατί δεν δημιούργησαν μια αρχαιοπρεπή λεξιπλασία, όπως στους επιστημονικούς όρους; Απλούστατα, γιατί δεν επρόκειτο περί λεξιπλασίας, επρόκειτο περί καθαρού λάθους. Αυτός που το είπε πρώτη φορά στέιτζ, δεν ήξερε ότι ήταν λάθος και δεν το έψαξε καθόλου. Αγγλικούλια ήξερε, έτσι του φάνηκε ότι πρέπει να προφέρεται.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ξένες λέξεις που να μην υπάρχουν με την έννοια αυτή στην γλώσσα "δανεισμού" έχουμε κι άλλες, το καλοριφέρ λογουχάρη ή το φερμουάρ.


Έχουμε και το θερμουί ή θερμουίτ ή φερμουί ή φερμουίτ, που δεν ξέρουμε καν από ποια γλώσσα φανταστήκαμε ότι το πήραμε. 



nevergrown said:


> Δεν έχει αλλάξει όμως η προφορά τους. Φαντάσου να λέγαμε ρεπορτέιτζ, πλέιτζ, τιρέιτζ, ντεκαπέιτζ, τονέιτζ κτλ κτλ...


Έχουμε το *σινεμπλόκ* αντί του _σάιλεντ μπλοκ_, το *σασμάν* αντί του _σανζμάν_, το *ιβιλάι* αντί του _χίβινγκ λάιν_, το (παράλληλο με το ορθό) _*παμπρίζ*_ (μαζί με το λαϊκότροπο *μπαμπρίζ*) αντί του _παρμπρίζ_, το (παράλληλο με το ορθό) _*ντουζ*_ (που δίνει κι όλα τα παράγωγα _ντουζιέρα_ κλπ) αντί του _ντους_ κ.ο.κ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα!
Ίσως θα έπρεπε κάπου να αναφέρουμε ότι από τον ΟΑΕΔ τα προγράμματα αυτά αποκαλούνται συχνά και προγράμματα μαθητείας.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έχουμε το *σινεμπλόκ* αντί του _σάιλεντ μπλοκ_, το *σασμάν* αντί του _σανζμάν_, το *ιβιλάι* αντί του _χίβινγκ λάιν_, το (παράλληλο με το ορθό) _*παμπρίζ*_ (μαζί με το λαϊκότροπο *μπαμπρίζ*) αντί του _παρμπρίζ_, το (παράλληλο με το ορθό) _*ντουζ*_ (που δίνει κι όλα τα παράγωγα _ντουζιέρα_ κλπ) αντί του _ντους_ κ.ο.κ.


Σε όλα αυτά που λες εγώ βλέπω παρεφθαρμένη προφορά, όχι συνειδητά από "γλωσσομαθείς", αλλά από ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν καμιά ξένη γλώσσα και λένε ό,τι πιάνει το αφτί τους. Δηλαδή, δεν είπαν _παρμπράιζ_ αντί παρμπρίζ, ούτε _τσέιντζμαν _αντί σανζμάν.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2009)

Αλέξανδρα, εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι η εκφορά _στέιτζ_ είναι σωστή. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το σωστό είναι _σταζ_. Αλλά ακούω (αποκλειστικά) _στέιτζ_ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, κι όπως είπα πιστεύω ότι μάλλον αυτή θα επικρατήσει τελικά, λόγω χρήσης. Και πιθανότατα θα παραμείνει παράλληλα και το _σταζ_ ως ορθό. Αλλά αν και όταν ο λεξικογράφος του μέλλοντος περάσει τη λέξη στα λεξικά, θα σημειώνει ότι το _στέιτζ_ προέκυψε από μια λανθασμένη υπόθεση από μέρους πολλών ομιλητών — ότι δηλαδή η λέξη ήταν αγγλική.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Σε όλα αυτά που λες εγώ βλέπω παρεφθαρμένη προφορά, όχι συνειδητά από "γλωσσομαθείς", αλλά από ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν καμιά ξένη γλώσσα και λένε ό,τι πιάνει το αφτί τους. Δηλαδή, δεν είπαν _παρμπράιζ_ αντί παρμπρίζ, ούτε _τσέιντζμαν _αντί σανζμάν.



Είναι όμως και προσαρμογή στο φωνητικό της ελληνικής που δεν συνηθίζει, π.χ., το "νζμ", έτσι σαζμάν αντί σανζμάν.


----------



## anef (Sep 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Αν ήθελαν να κάνουν μια λεξιπλασία στα ελληνικά, γιατί δεν δημιούργησαν μια αρχαιοπρεπή λεξιπλασία, όπως στους επιστημονικούς όρους; Απλούστατα, γιατί δεν επρόκειτο περί λεξιπλασίας, επρόκειτο περί καθαρού λάθους. Αυτός που το είπε πρώτη φορά στέιτζ, δεν ήξερε ότι ήταν λάθος και δεν το έψαξε καθόλου. Αγγλικούλια ήξερε, έτσι του φάνηκε ότι πρέπει να προφέρεται.



Ήδη είπα παραπάνω, Αλεξάνδρα, ότι πρόκειται για σκόπιμη δημιουργία λέξεων, δηλ. λεξιπλασία στην περίπτωση των επιστημονικών όρων. Οι διαφορές μάλλον είναι περισσότερες από τις ομοιότητες στο παράδειγμά μου, οπότε δεν είναι πολύ πετυχημένο. Η ομοιότητα που είδα είναι η εισαγωγή μιας λέξης που δημιουργείται με βάση μια άλλη γλώσσα με συμμετοχή ιδεολογικών παραγόντων. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση χρησιμοποιούνται συνειδητά τα αρχαία ως μοντέλο ανώτερης γλώσσας, στη δεύτερη περίπτωση χρησιμοποιούνται ασυνείδητα τα αγγλικά ως κυρίαρχη ξένη γλώσσα προς κάθε χρήση. (Θα μπορούσε, δηλαδή, κανείς να πει τους Δυτικούς προηγούμενων αιώνων αρχαιοσουσούδες:))

Τα παραδείγματα όμως που δίνουν ο sarant και ο Zazula ή ο drsiebenmal είναι απολύτως πετυχημένα, βασισμένα σε "λάθη", όπως λες. Οι ομιλητές που για πρώτη φορά χρησιμοποιούν μια ξένη λέξη (και πού ξέρουν, άραγε, ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά; ) δεν είναι καθόλου υποχρεωμένοι ούτε ειδικοί να είναι, ούτε να ξέρουν την ξένη γλώσσα. Ούτε μπορούν, όταν θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μια λέξη, να κάνουν πρώτα έρευνα. Κι εγώ που δεν ξέρω αγγλικούλια, όπως λες, αλλά αγγλικά, αν μου'διναν να διαβάσω το stage, _στέιτζ _θα το διάβαζα, όχι _σταζ_, _στάje _ή _στάγκε_. Άλλο που, σαν μεταφράστρια, θα ήμουν αναγκασμένη να το ψάξω. Και πάλι όμως, αν μου έδιναν μετάφραση αφού είχε καθιερωθεί η χρήση του _στέιτζ_, σήμερα δηλαδή, πάλι δεν θα το'ψαχνα. Κάνουμε έρευνα για κάθε λέξη που χρησιμοποιούμε, μπας και κάποτε ήταν λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2009)

Σήμερα στον Σκάι, σε συζήτηση μεταξύ δημοσιογράφου Παπαδημητρίου (Μπάμπης;) και της υπουργού Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων, δεν ακούστηκε ούτε μια φορά το "στέιτζ", αντίθετα και οι δύο είπαν επανειλημμένως "σταζ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2009)

Αντίθετα, ο Γιακουμάτος επέμεινε στο ραδιόφωνο στο διστακτικό δημοσιογράφο: «Ναι, στέιτζ, στέιτζ να το λες. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το α στα αγγλικά διαβάζεται -έι-...»


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2009)

Μες στη μέση προεκλογικής περιόδου, που ο κόσμος μάλλον έχει σοβαρότερα πράγματα να ασχοληθεί, θα ήταν αστείο να προτείνει κανείς να αποδυθούμε σε εκστρατεία για την αποκατάσταση της προφοράς «σταζ». Ωστόσο, αν από τις διάφορες γλωσσικές εκκρεμότητες αποφασίσουμε κάποιοι ότι θα είχε πλάκα να δούμε πόσο γρήγορα μπορεί να επιτευχθεί μια γλωσσική αλλαγή, αυτό λόγω επικαιρότητας θα μπορούσε να γίνει στόχος και μελέτη. Βομβαρδίζουν δηλαδή μερικοί άνθρωποι (όπως κάποιος «βομβάρδισε» τον Ευαγγελάτο και τον έπεισε να το λέει «σταζ») τα ΜΜΕ και διάφορους άλλους φορείς με τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες, και μετά κάθονται και παρακολουθούν πόσο γρήγορα θα αρχίσουν όλοι να φοράνε την καθωσπρέπει γαλλική τους προφορά. Σαν άσκηση θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Σαν γλωσσική επιδίωξη, πολύ λιγότερο. Εκεί, πραγματικά σου έρχεται να πεις «σιγά μη στέιτζ η ουρά του γαϊδάρου».


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2009)

Επειδή έτυχε αυτές τις μέρες να δω λίγο ειδήσεις, παρατήρησα ότι οι περισσότεροι λένε «προγράμματα stage» και επομένως ότι υπάρχει η εντύπωση πως το stage είναι το όνομα των προγραμμάτων.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2009)

Πέρα από το τι είναι σωστό και λάθος, επειδή η λέξη είναι ακόμα ρευστή (κι εγώ σταζ ήξερα από τα γαλλικά, όχι από τον ΟΑΕΔ και υποθέτω κι άλλοι πολλοί έλληνες δεν το είχαν ακούσει ποτέ όπως κι αν προφέρεται), συμφωνώ ότι το ενδιαφέρον θα είναι να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα πάρει να επικρατήσει η διόρθωση, γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα επικρατήσει, όπως έχουν επικρατήσει πολλές διορθώσεις, όχι απαραίτητα σωστές. Αφορμή δόθηκε να κάνουν τη φιγούρα τους όλοι ότι ξέρουν πώς προφέρονται οι ξένες λέξεις, να την αφήσουν;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 29, 2009)

Διαβάζοντας το τελευταίο σχόλιο της SBE και καθώς έχουν περάσει πλέον πολλές σελίδες, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα έπρεπε να επαναφέρω το υπ' αριθ. 23 σχόλιό μου.


Προσθήκη συντονιστή: το οποίο βρίσκεται εδώ.


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Έχουμε και το θερμουί ή θερμουίτ ή φερμουί ή φερμουίτ, που δεν ξέρουμε καν από ποια γλώσσα φανταστήκαμε ότι το πήραμε.
> 
> 
> Έχουμε το *σινεμπλόκ* αντί του _σάιλεντ μπλοκ_, το *σασμάν* αντί του _σανζμάν_, το *ιβιλάι* αντί του _χίβινγκ λάιν_, το (παράλληλο με το ορθό) _*παμπρίζ*_ (μαζί με το λαϊκότροπο *μπαμπρίζ*) αντί του _παρμπρίζ_, το (παράλληλο με το ορθό) _*ντουζ*_ (που δίνει κι όλα τα παράγωγα _ντουζιέρα_ κλπ) αντί του _ντους_ κ.ο.κ.




Πάλι όμως είμαστε κοντά στη γλώσσα ή την προφορά της. Το μπαμπρίζ είναι για γέλια βέβαια. Το λένε έτσι κάτι εντελώς άσχετοι. Το σινεμπλόκ δεν το ήξερα. Το ντουζ ηχηροποιήθηκε γιατί πολλές φορές ακολουθείται από φωνήεν (θα κάνω ντους-απόψε) και δεν είναι τόσο άσχημο ηχητικά. Το κακό είναι ότι με το stage και την αγγλική του προφορά γελάμε όλοι, άγγλοι, γάλλοι και Έλληνες. Για την αγγλική απόδοση παίζει και το training course. Εγώ ότι το καλύτερο είναι να λέμε "πρόγραμμα Σταζ".




drsiebenmal said:


> Αντίθετα, ο Γιακουμάτος επέμεινε στο ραδιόφωνο στο διστακτικό δημοσιογράφο: «Ναι, στέιτζ, στέιτζ να το λες. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το α στα αγγλικά διαβάζεται -έι-...»



Μην τον κατακρίνετε τον Μεσιέ Γιακουμάτο. Μπορεί να είναι αργά, αλλά μαθαίνει. Τον άκουσα να το προφέρει σταζ. Δεν είναι ανεπιδεκτος μάθησης.

*Άλλος κανείς είναι για μασέιτζ; *


----------



## psifio (Sep 29, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> Για την αγγλική απόδοση παίζει και το training course. Εγώ ότι το καλύτερο είναι να λέμε "πρόγραμμα Σταζ".
> [/COLOR][/B]



Εγώ πάλι νομίζω πως το καλύτερο θα ήταν να τα λέγανε εξαρχής προγράμματα πρακτικής εξάσκησης ή μαθητείας και να μην τους είχανε κοτσάρει ΚΑΙ το γαλλικό ΚΑΙ χωρίς επεξήγηση ΚΑΙ με κεφαλαία λες κι ήταν ακρωνύμιο. Γιατί, όταν έχεις τα προγράμματα LEADER+ που μπορεί τ' όνομά τους να είναι ακρωνύμιο γαλλικών λέξεων αλλά προφέρεται αγγλικά, επίτηδες φαντάζομαι, γιατί να μην υποθέσεις ότι συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με τα στέιτζ ή σταζ; Στο μυαλό του κόσμου, νομίζω, STAGE (στέιτζ) δεν σημαίνει "πρακτική εξάσκηση", είναι απλώς το όνομα του προγράμματος, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να 'ναι και ΟΥΓΚΑ ΜΠΟΥΓΚΑ χωρίς να έχει καμία διαφορά.


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Να που μαθαίνουμε και κάτι που κάποιοι εσκεμμένα αγνοούσαν ή έκαναν ότι το αγνοούσαν. Πως στις Βρυξέλλες μιλάμε γαλλικά. Και ότι τα αγγλικά ως μητρική γλώσσα είναι πιο κάτω από τα γαλλικά και τα γερμανικά. (στην Ευρώπη)

Το πρόγραμμα πρακτικής εξάσκησης ακούγεται ωραίο. Το ίδιο και τα προγράμματα σταζ αρκεί να γράφονται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Όταν το άκουσα για πρώτη φορά νόμιζα πως είναι states. Το ίδιο νόμιζαν και οι γνωστοί ή φίλοι από Αγγλία ή οι συγγενείς μου από την Καλιφόρνια (οι οποίοι ξέραν τα προγράμματα σταζ και τα πρόφεραν με γαλλική προφορά παρακαλώ) 
Παρακολουθώ στην τηλεόραση μια αντιστροφή ξαφνική γιατί όλο και περισσότεροι πια τα αποκαλούν σταζ ή σκέτα προγράμματα (βλ. Παπαρήγα) από φόβο μην κάνουν λάθος. Τώρα που ξέρουν το σωστό βλέπω να επικρατούν ή το γαλλικό πρόγραμμα σταζ ή το ελληνικό πρόγραμμα προεργασίας ή κατάρτισης. (αφού η αντιπολίτευση δε θέλει να μιλά για εργασία ή προϋπηρεσία).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> Να που μαθαίνουμε και κάτι που κάποιοι εσκεμμένα αγνοούσαν ή έκαναν ότι το αγνοούσαν. Πως στις Βρυξέλλες μιλάμε γαλλικά. Και ότι τα αγγλικά ως μητρική γλώσσα είναι πιο κάτω από τα γαλλικά και τα γερμανικά. (στην Ευρώπη)


Στις Βρυξέλλες μπορούν να μιλάνε ό,τι γλώσσα θέλουν. Η ΕΕ δεν (πρέπει να) είναι (ή να ταυτίζεται με το) Βέλγιο ή (αποκλειστικά) γαλλόφωνη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει μπόλικες γλωσσούλες. :)



nevergrown said:


> Το ίδιο νόμιζαν και οι γνωστοί ή φίλοι από Αγγλία ή οι συγγενείς μου από την Καλιφόρνια (οι οποίοι ξέραν τα προγράμματα σταζ και τα πρόφεραν με γαλλική προφορά παρακαλώ)


Το να μιλάει κάποιος με γαλλική προφορά λέξεις γαλλικής προέλευσης που έχουν ενσωματωθεί στη γλώσσα του, δεν το βρίσκω σωστό. [Στο _déjà vu_ τούς δοκίμασες;]


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> [Στο _déjà vu_ τούς δοκίμασες;]


Γιατί, στο fiancé(e); :) Άσχετο, τώρα θυμήθηκα μια φίλη μου που λέει συνέχεια _μη λές αμπαζούρ το πορτατίφ, καλέ!_
Εγώ πάντως καλό το βρίσκω που παρασυζητήθηκε το θέμα αυτές τις μέρες, γιατί βλέπω και την πιθανότητα (αμυδρή, αλλά υπαρκτή) να ατονήσει η χρήση του «stage» και να χρησιμοποιούμε την ελληνική απόδοση. Να γίνει και η ζωή μας ως μεταφραστών εύκολη, βρε αδερφέ :):)


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Άσχετο, τώρα θυμήθηκα μια φίλη μου που λέει συνέχεια _μη λές αμπαζούρ το πορτατίφ, καλέ!_:):)



Σε τι διαφέρουν; Υπόθεση: Αμπαζούρ είναι η φούστα της λάμπας. Πορτατίφ είναι η φορητή λάμπα;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 30, 2009)

Αστειευόμενη το λέει.


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Χάρη στο "σταζ" και την όλη συζήτηση γύρω από αυτό έγινα μέλος σας. Άρα του χρωστάτε πολλά.
Σίγουρα πάντως το σταζ δεν είναι Βρυξελλισμός. Το έχω ψάξει αρκετά και είμαι βαθύτατα πεπεισμένος γι'αυτό. Υπάρχει στα γαλλικά από τη δεκαετία του 50 με τη σημασία της πρακτικής εξάσκησης. Και ξεκινάει με το μυθιστόρημα "L'emploi du temps" To ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα (του Μισέλ Μπυτόρ)



Zazula said:


> Στις Βρυξέλλες μπορούν να μιλάνε ό,τι γλώσσα θέλουν. Η ΕΕ δεν (πρέπει να) είναι (ή να ταυτίζεται με το) Βέλγιο ή (αποκλειστικά) γαλλόφωνη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει μπόλικες γλωσσούλες. :)
> 
> 
> Το να μιλάει κάποιος με γαλλική προφορά λέξεις γαλλικής προέλευσης που έχουν ενσωματωθεί στη γλώσσα του, δεν το βρίσκω σωστό. [Στο _déjà vu_ τούς δοκίμασες;]



Α) Παντού έχει μπόλικες γλωσσόύλες. Απλώς όπως στην Αθήνα μιλάνε αγγλικά, στις Βρυξέλλες μιλάνε κατά 85-90% γαλλικά αλλά και ολλανδικά και (αγγλικά ως ξένη γλώσσα) Μ'αυτή την έννοια το είπα.

Β). Δεν είπα αν είναι σωστό ή όχι να το λένε με γαλλική προφορά. Κατέγραψα απλώς ένα γεγονός. Μπορεί και να το τόνισαν με προφορά για χιούμορ... Σίγουρα όμως δεν ήταν κατάσταση ντεζά βύ. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι το ήξερα πάντα ως σταζ και το στέιτζ απλά μού ακούγεται λάθος. 

Το ερώτημα όμως που προκύπτει από αυτό το νήμα είναι που βάζουμε τα όρια του σωστού και του εσφαλμένου. Δηλαδή, έχουμε περιπτώσεις εσφαλμένης ορολογίας που επειδή έχει περάσει και παγιωθεί έτσι, θέλουμε να την δεχτούμε και από την άλλη έχουμε άπειρα παραδείγματα σε αυτό το φόρουμ κακόσημων και άλλων λέξεων τις οποίες ρίχνουμε χωρίς πολλά-πολλά στον Καιάδα των μεταφραστικών λαθών και γκαφών (π.χ. landing gear, screen-memory, tax haven κλπ). Και μπορώ να δεχτώ απόψεις όπως αυτή που εκφράζει εδώ ο Νίκελ, οι οποίες ακολουθούν ένα μέτρο κι ένα σταθμό και μια συγκεκριμένη και τεκμηριωμένη γλωσσική στρατηγική και πολιτική. Η διγλωσσία όμως όσον αφορά αυτά τα ζητήματα υποδηλώνει γλωσσική σύγχυση.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 5, 2009)

Δεν διαφωνώ με τον nickel. Ειδικά ως προς το γεγονός ότι η αλλαγή αυτή δε μπορεί να γίνει μέσα σε εκλογική περίοδο. Διαφωνώ ως προς το θέμα της προφοράς. Κανένας γαλλομαθής δεν ζήτησε γαλλική προφορά. 


Βρήκα μια απάντηση στο diorismos.gr που φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα. Νομίζω δύσκολα θα διαφωνούσε κανείς 

_"Δεν είναι θέμα προφοράς. Όπως το μασάζ, το ρεπορτάζ, το μιξάζ, το ντεμπραγιάζ, το τανάζ είναι γαλλικές λέξεις, έτσι είναι και το "σταζ". Δεν είναι ανάγκη να το αγγλοποιούμε 

1) γιατί στα αγγλικά έχει άλλη σημασία (σκηνή θεάτρου, στάδιο, βαθμίδα) 
2) γιατί έτσι το λένε στις Βρυξέλλες, "σταζ" δηλαδή 
3) γιατί στα γαλλικά μόνο έχει την σημασία με την οποία το χργσιμοποιούμε στα Ελληνικά (δηλαδή πρακτική εξάσκηση) 
4) γιατί έτσι το αποκαλεί ο διοικητής του ΟΑΕΔ 
5) γιατί έτσι το ξέρουν όλοι, ακόμα... και οι αγγλόφωνοι 
6) γιατί η αγγλική μετάφραση είναι training course ή internship 
7) γιατί το σωστό είναι το "σταζ" και δεν μπορούμε να αγγλοποιούμε τα πάντα."_

Moderator's edit: Βρίσκεται εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2009)

Τώρα εμένα γιατί όλα τα παραπάνω επιχειρήματα μου φαίνονται παρμένα από τουτοδώ το νήμα;


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 5, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι να είναι σωστά τα επιχειρήματα. Σίγουρα δεν είναι τα μόνα επιχειρήματα.

Μας αντιγράφουν;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> Πάλι όμως είμαστε κοντά στη γλώσσα ή την προφορά της.


Αναρωτιέμαι, βρε παιδιά, γιατί να λέμε _Δον Ζουάν_, που δεν είναι ούτε το ορίτζιναλ ισπανικό, ούτε γνήσια αγγλοποιημένο. :)



Palavra said:


> Γιατί, στο fiancé(e); :)


Για μένα η ύψιστη διαστρέβλωση από τους αγγλόφωνους είναι το _masseuse_.  Άσε που με ζώνουν και τα φίδια όταν το ακούω: Διότι, αν «μασούς» είναι η γυναίκα που κάνει μασάζ, τότε το «χεσούς» που ακούω τι αδιανόητο μπορεί να δηλώνει;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι, βρε παιδιά, γιατί να λέμε _Δον Ζουάν_, που δεν είναι ούτε το ορίτζιναλ ισπανικό, ούτε γνήσια αγγλοποιημένο. :)



Μα φυσικά γιατί είναι εκγαλλισμένη ή, μάλλον, γαλλόπληκτη (Ζουάν) καθαρευουσιανιά (ο Δ...ον):)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι, βρε παιδιά, γιατί να λέμε _Δον Ζουάν_, που δεν είναι ούτε το ορίτζιναλ ισπανικό, ούτε γνήσια αγγλοποιημένο. :)



Γιατί το πήραμε από τα γαλλικά (ΛΚΝ):

*δον Zουάν ο* [δón zuán] Ο (άκλ.) : σε μετωνυμία, πειραχτικά, για άντρα που επιδιώκει ερωτικές περιπέτειες και που ασκεί μεγάλη γοητεία στις γυναίκες (όπως ο ήρωας της κωμωδίας του Mολιέρου)· γυναικοκατακτητής: _Παριστάνει το ~_. _Aυτός ο νέος είναι γνωστός ~ των κοσμικών σαλονιών._

[λόγ. < γαλλ. Don Juan (τίτλος έργου του Μολιέρου) (ορθογρ. δαν.)] ​
Βέβαια, ο τίτλος του έργου του Μολιέρου είναι Do*m* Juan, αλλά όπως λέει και η βίκι, _The play's title and the name of the main character are often translated as "Don Juan"._

(Πώς λέμε «παιδί πιάσε μια _"*Ντον Περινιόν"_;») :)


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 9, 2009)

Επανέρχομαι στο σταζ και βλέπω με έκπληξη πόσο γρήγορα πια όλοι σχεδόν οι δημοσιογράφοι το προφέρουν έτσι. Σήμερα το πρωί άκουσα τον έγκριτο δημοσιογράφο Στρ. Λιαρέλη να χρησιμοποιεί το σωστό σταζ αντί του στιειτζ αλλά και πολλούς άλλους. 

Τώρα το διαπίστωσαν; Ή τώρα το κατάλαβαν. Γιατί κανένας τους μέχρι τώρα δεν άνοιξε κανένα λεξικό ή δεν απευθύνθηκε στο διοικητή του ΟΑΕΔ να τους πει πως είναι σταζ και να τελειώνουμε μια και καλή. Έπρεπε να στηθεί όλο αυτό το σκηνικό; ώστε να διστάζει η Παπαρήγα να τα ονοματίσει και να τα αποκαλεί "αυτά τα προγράμματα" από φόβο μην υποπέσει σε λάθος; Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ; ή καλύτερα να διορθώνεται κάτι εν τη γενέσει του;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2009)

Κάτι αστείο: συζήτηση στο δελτίο του Mega μεταξύ παρουσιαστή ειδήσεων και σχολιαστή δημοσιογράφου. Ο ένας λέει "σταζ" και ο άλλος "στέιτζ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2009)

Πάντως όσο αγριεύουν οι συζητήσεις, τόσο επιστρέφουν οι ομιλητές στη μητρική τους γλώσσα, την αγγλική...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 21, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως όσο αγριεύουν οι συζητήσεις, τόσο επιστρέφουν οι ομιλητές στη μητρική τους γλώσσα, την αγγλική...



Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι μετά την αρχική "γαλλική" αντεπίθεση, οι αμυνόμενοι κρατούν πλέον καλά τις θέσεις τους. Χθες, π.χ., παρατήρησα ότι η βασική παρουσιάστρια του βραδινού δελτίου ειδήσεων του Μέγκα επιμένει σθεναρά στο "Στέιτζ".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2009)

Μάλιστα. Στο δελτίο του Alpha, ένας ρεπόρτερ αποκαλεί τους απασχολούμενους με stage, *"στέιτζερς". *

Και μετά μας πειράζει αν η Διαμαντοπούλου θέλει να κάνει τα αγγλικά επίσημη γλώσσα της Ελλάδας. Εγώ προτείνω να κάνει επίσημη γλώσσα όχι τα αγγλικά της Αγγλίας, αλλά τα αγγλικά της Ελλάδας, μια και εδώ προφανώς τα μιλάμε διαφορετικά. Κάτι σαν Τζαμάικα και Νιγηρία, δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2009)

Μέσα σε λιγότερο από δύο λεπτά, στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ, τρεις άνθρωποι το έλεγαν "σταζ", "στέιτζ" και "στάζε" αντίστοιχα. Τελικά το "στάζε" μου αρέσει καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2009)

Το φρενοκομείο αυτών των ημερών με τα σταζ με έκανε να σκεφτώ το Pronunciation Unit που έχει το Μπι-Μπι-Σι και που φροντίζει να προφέρουν ονόματα και κάποιες λέξεις με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο σε όλα τα δελτία ειδήσεων. Διαβάζω εδώ (με την ευκαιρία της έκδοσης τού _Oxford BBC Guide to Pronunciation_ το 2006): «Today, the BBC has a Pronunciation Unit with a database of 200,000 words, names and phrases that may leave some newsreaders and presenters tongue-tied». Και μετά σκέφτομαι ότι ένα κανάλι π.χ. το Mega ή το κρατικό, δεν μπορεί να βγάλει ένα απλό φιρμάνι να μη συμβαίνει αυτή η γελοιότητα, ο άνκορ να συνομιλεί με ρεπόρτερ, και ο ένας να λέει «σταζ» ο άλλος «στέιτζ». Εκτός αν έτσι εξυπηρετείται η αρχή τού «να τα 'χουμε καλά με όλους».


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και μετά σκέφτομαι ότι ένα κανάλι π.χ. το Mega ή το κρατικό, δεν μπορεί να βγάλει ένα απλό φιρμάνι να μη συμβαίνει αυτή η γελοιότητα, ο άνκορ να συνομιλεί με ρεπόρτερ, και ο ένας να λέει «σταζ» ο άλλος «στέιτζ». Εκτός αν έτσι εξυπηρετείται η αρχή τού «να τα 'χουμε καλά με όλους».


Στις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ η Μαρία Χούκλη λέει "σταζ". Αμέσως εμφανίζεται η ρεπόρτερ Σταυρωτή Κωστάκη και λέει επανειλημμένα και με μεγάλη σιγουριά "στέιτζ". Επόμενο ρεπορτάζ, η Βάλια Πετούρη λέει "σταζ". Στη συνέχεια παρακολουθούμε ένα μικρό ιστορικό των stages, όπου ακούμε "σταζ" και μάλιστα με λεπτομερείς εξηγήσεις για την προέλευση του όρου. 

Τρεις στους τέσσερις, λοιπόν, σταζ. Ο τέταρτος, όμως, γιατί δεν παίρνει μια οδηγία να συμπλεύσει με τους υπόλοιπους; Εντάξει, ξέρουμε ότι πρόκειται περί δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και ότι ο καθένας βαράει το δικό του βιολί, αλλά πόσο γελοίο φαίνεται! Μοιάζει με περιοδικό ή εφημερίδα όπου από σελίδα σε σελίδα αποδίδεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο ο ίδιος όρος.


----------



## psifio (Oct 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και μετά σκέφτομαι ότι ένα κανάλι π.χ. το Mega ή το κρατικό, δεν μπορεί να βγάλει ένα απλό φιρμάνι να μη συμβαίνει αυτή η γελοιότητα, ο άνκορ να συνομιλεί με ρεπόρτερ, και ο ένας να λέει «σταζ» ο άλλος «στέιτζ». Εκτός αν έτσι εξυπηρετείται η αρχή τού «να τα 'χουμε καλά με όλους».



Καλά, εδώ ολόκληροι εκδοτικοί οίκοι δεν έχουν ενιαία πολιτική σχετικά με τις προφορές και την ορολογία, τα κανάλια θα κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν;


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν σας άρεσαν οι χτεσινές αποφάσεις για τα σταζ, αν θεωρείτε, σαν τον Στάθη, ότι πρόκειται για... σταζερό έγκλημα ή, αντιθέτως, για πάγκαλη λύση, αλλά θα νιώσω τεράστια ανακούφιση όταν μπει ένα τέλος σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2009)

Κι εκεί που χτες ήθελα να γκρινιάξω για τίτλο των διαδικτυακών _Νέων_, «Ούτε χούλιγκανς ούτε Ράμπο» [μα, γιατί πληθυντικό μόνο στους _χούλιγκαν_ και όχι και στους _Ράμπο_, ένα ξεγυρισμένο αγγλικότατο _Ράμποουζ_; ενώ βέβαια ο Χρυσοχοΐδης είπε αρκετές φορές «χουλιγκάνοι» και «χουλιγκάνων»], να κι ένα (νέο) τερατάκι από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή και από δημοσιογράφο που έχεις καλές σχέσεις με τη γλώσσα: _οι σταζίερς_! Όχι άπαξ (τυπογραφικό θα είναι), αλλά δις και τρις. Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν και διάφοροι «σταζιέ» και ελληνίδες «σταζιέζ». Να το προσθέσουμε λοιπόν κι αυτό: η γαλλική λέξη για τον μαθητευόμενο είναι *stagiaire*, ίδιο σε αρσενικό και θηλυκό. Στα ελληνικά μεταγράφουμε *ο σταζιέρ*, *η σταζιέρ*, *οι σταζιέρ*. Ή εξελληνίζουμε, όπως κάναμε με τους _χουλιγκάνους_, σε _*σταζιέρηδες*_.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> ... να κι ένα (νέο) τερατάκι από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή και από δημοσιογράφο που έχεις καλές σχέσεις με τη γλώσσα: _οι σταζίερς_! Όχι άπαξ (τυπογραφικό θα είναι), αλλά δις και τρις. Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν και διάφοροι «σταζιέ» και ελληνίδες «σταζιέζ». Να το προσθέσουμε λοιπόν κι αυτό: η γαλλική λέξη για τον μαθητευόμενο είναι *stagiaire*, ίδιο σε αρσενικό και θηλυκό. Στα ελληνικά μεταγράφουμε *ο σταζιέρ*, *η σταζιέρ*, *οι σταζιέρ*. Ή εξελληνίζουμε, όπως κάναμε με τους _χουλιγκάνους_, σε _*σταζιέρηδες*_.



Παναγία μου, τί 'ναι τούτο ! Αυτό είναι γέννημα ξωτικού εγγλέζικου βάλτου με κάποιο ξεπεσμένο νίμπελουνγκ! Ίσως, πάλι, να πρόκειται για τα αγγλικά του μπάρμπα-Φριτς από κάποιο ξεχασμένο χωριό της Θουριγγίας ή για τα αγγλικά γηραιάς Λουξεμβούργιας πατατοκαλλιεργήτριας:). 

Από την άλλη, το γαλλικό stagiaire θα μπορούσε να εξελληνισθεί και ως "σταζιέρος/ σταζιέροι". Καλύτερο, πάντως, μου φαίνεται το παλιό και καλό ελληνικό "ασκούμενος". Αρκεί να μην οδηγήσει σε άλλου είδους τερατάκια, όπως "ο ασκούμενος στα σταζ".


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2009)

Βλέπω δελτίο ειδήσεων απόψε (ΕΤ3, αν θυμάμαι καλά). Ο παρουσιαστής μιλάει για "σταζ". Ακολουθεί ρεπορτάζ: Η εκπρόσωπος των ακατανόμαστων παυμένων (σιγά μην πω εγώ πώς πρέπει να τους λένε!) λέει "στέιτζ". Ο Γ. Παπανδρέου λέει "στέιτζ". Η Ντ. Μπακογιάννη λέει "στέιτζ". Ο εκπρόσωπος του ΚΚΕ λέει "στέιτζ". Η δημοσιογράφος που αναφέρει στη συνέχεια τις δηλώσεις των άλλων κομμάτων, λέει αυτό που είπαν: "στέιτζ". Θα έλεγα λοιπόν κι εγώ να το πάρετε απόφαση, φίλοι μου (βλ. ποστ #21, #27).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2009)

Εκείνο που πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί, αντί να αναλωνόμαστε στο αν πρέπει να λέμε "σταζ" ή "στέιτζ", δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη *μαθητεία*, η οποία έχει και νομικό περιεχόμενο (http://enelerg.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=273&Itemid=67):

*ΑΠ 1592/2009 ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ *

Επειδή, από τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 648 και 652 του ΑΚ σε συνδυασμό µε το άρθρο 6 του Ν 765/1943, που κυρώθηκε µε την υπ' αρ. 324/30.5.1946 ΠΥΣ και διατηρήθηκε σε ισχύ µε το άρθρο 38 του ΕισΝΑΚ, προκύπτει ότι σύμβαση εξαρτημένης εργασίας υπάρχει, όταν, κατά τους όρους της σχετικής συμφωνίας, οι συμβαλλόμενοι αποβλέπουν στην παροχή της συμφωνημένης εργασίας του μισθωτού, οι δε οδηγίες του εργοδότη ως προς τον τρόπο, τον χρόνο και τον τόπο παροχής της εργασίας είναι δεσμευτικές για τον μισθωτό, ο οποίος έχει υποχρέωση να τις ακολουθεί και να δέχεται την άσκηση εργοδοτικού ελέγχου για τη διαπίστωση της συμμόρφωσής του προς τις οδηγίες αυτές. Στη σύμβαση εξαρτημένης εργασίας κύριος σκοπός είναι η παροχή εργασίας από τον μισθωτό και σ' αυτόν αποβλέπουν οι συμβαλλόμενοι (ΑΠ Ολ 19/1987 ΝοΒ 36,83). Εξ άλλου, *σύμβαση μαθητείας είναι η σύμβαση, κατά την οποία ο ένας από τους συμβαλλόμενους αναλαμβάνει την υποχρέωση να μεταδώσει στον άλλο τις αναγκαίες εμπειρικές γνώσεις για την άσκηση από τον τελευταίο ορισμένου επαγγέλματος ή ορισμένης τέχνης*. Ειδικότερες μορφές της σύμβασης μαθητείας είναι η γνήσια σύμβαση μαθητείας και η σύμβαση εξαρτημένης εργασίας μαθητευόμενου. Στη γνήσια σύμβαση μαθητείας προέχον στοιχείο είναι η παροχή εκπαίδευσης στον μαθητευόμενο, η δε τυχόν παροχή εργασίας από αυτόν δεν γίνεται µε σκοπό εκτέλεσης παραγωγικού έργου, αλλά για τις ανάγκες της εκπαίδευσης και της εξοικείωσής του µε το αντικείμενο του επαγγέλματος ή της τέχνης του. Στη σύμβαση αυτή, για την οποία δεν υπάρχει ειδική νομοθετική ρύθμιση και κατά την οποία ο μαθητευόμενος παρέχει εργασία για ορισμένο ή αόριστο χρόνο, εφαρμόζονται αναλογικά οι διατάξεις της σύμβασης εργασίας του ΑΚ, εφόσον συμβιβάζονται με τη φύση και τον σκοπό της σύμβασης αυτής, ενώ δεν έχουν εφαρμογή οι διατάξεις της εργατικής νομοθεσίας για τα χρονικά όρια εργασίας, τις νόμιμες αποδοχές, την καταγγελίας της σύμβασης εργασίας, την αποζημίωση απόλυσης κ.λ.π., οι οποίες προϋποθέτουν παροχή εξαρτημένης εργασίας, που δεν αποτελεί προέχον στοιχείο στη γνήσια σύμβαση μαθητείας. Επίσης στη γνήσια σύμβαση μαθητείας μπορεί να συμφωνηθεί ότι ο εργοδότης θα καταβάλλει στον μαθητευόμενο μισθό (κατώτερο από τον μισθό του καταρτισμένου μισθωτού) για την ωφέλεια που αντλεί από την εργασία του τελευταίου, καθώς και ότι ο μαθητευόμενος είτε δεν θα λαμβάνει μισθό είτε θα καταβάλλει ορισμένο ποσό στον εργοδότη για τη μαθήτευσή του (ΑΠ Ολ 19/1987, ο.π., ΑΠ 1268/1988 ΔΕΝ 45,603, Κουκιάδη Εργατικό Δίκαιο έκδοση 1995, σελ. 271). Αντίθετα, επί συμβάσεως εξαρτημένης εργασίας μαθητευομένου, η οποία υφίσταται όταν ο μαθητευόμενος μισθωτός παρέχει εργασία σε επιχείρηση ή εκμετάλλευση, επιδιώκοντας παραλλήλως την απόκτηση γνώσεων ή ικανότητας σε ορισμένη ειδικότητα σε ορισμένη ειδικότητα ή επάγγελμα, η εκμάθηση τέχνης εκ μέρους επέρχεται ως αυτόματη συνέπεια της εφαρμογής της συμβάσεως και εντός των πλαισίων της συνήθους λειτουργίας αυτής και δεν αποτελεί αντικείμενο ιδιαίτερης υποχρέωσης του εργοδότη και, συνεπώς, επί της συμβάσεως αυτής (εξαρτημένης εργασίας μαθητευομένου) εφαρμόζονται τόσον οι γενικές, όσον και οι ειδικές διατάξεις της εργατικής νομοθεσίας, εφόσον προέχων σκοπός της είναι η παροχή εκ μέρους του μαθητευομένου εργασίας, έναντι αμοιβής και παρεπόμενος σκοπός η εκμάθηση τέχνης ή επαγγέλματος από τον μαθητευόμενο, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες και κατευθύνσεις του εργοδότη (Α.Π. 2052/1990).


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2009)

Ίσως επειδή μέχρι πρόσφατα που έγιναν και οι προεκλογικοί διορισμοί ο προηγούμενος πρωθυπουργός ήθελε να νομίζουμε ότι είναι κάτι ξενικό για το οποίο πληρώνει η ΕΕ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Θα έλεγα λοιπόν κι εγώ να το πάρετε απόφαση, φίλοι μου


Μα το έχουμε πάρει απόφαση ότι κάποιοι το λένε λάθος, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να αναγκάσει κάποιον που εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες το λέει σωστά να το αλλάξει. Και μάλιστα με το σκεπτικό ότι *άλλο το σταζ και άλλο το στέιτζ* -- το ένα λέγεται στην Αγγλία, στη Γαλλία και στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη, και το άλλο στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης, αν κάποιος που το έλεγε λάθος αποφασίσει ν' αρχίσει να το λέει σωστά, ούτε αυτό μπορεί να του το απαγορεύσει κανένας. Μάλλον πρέπει λοιπόν να το πάρουν απόφαση κάποιοι και από την άλλη πλευρά, για να μην έχουμε το φαινόμενο να λέει κάποιος κάτι σωστά και να επεμβαίνει και να τον "διορθώνει" αυτός που το λέει λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν σας άρεσαν οι χτεσινές αποφάσεις για τα σταζ, αν θεωρείτε, σαν τον Στάθη, ότι πρόκειται για... σταζερό έγκλημα ή, αντιθέτως, για πάγκαλη λύση, αλλά θα νιώσω τεράστια ανακούφιση όταν μπει ένα τέλος σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση.



Εμένα το θέμα δεν με είχε απασχολήσει ποτέ, και μόλις τώρα, μ' αυτές τις συζητήσεις, διαπίστωσα ότι στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες γινόταν αυτό το έγκλημα: από τη μία να παριστάνουν δήθεν ότι οι προσλήψεις γίνονται μόνο μέσω ΑΣΕΠ και από την άλλη να προσλαμβάνουν χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους με μισθούς κάτω από τον κατώτατο και χωρίς ασφάλιση. Και μάλιστα να "φιλοδωρούν" τους stagiaires με περισσότερα μόρια από τον δυστυχή που δεν είχε μέσον για να διοριστεί σε σταζ, όταν ερχόταν η ώρα να διοριστούν νομίμως. Γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι καλώς καταργείται. Προφανώς, θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουν σε κανονικούς διορισμούς, δεν είναι δυνατόν να δουλέψουν όλες αυτές οι υπηρεσίες μόνο με τους ήδη υπάρχοντες υπαλλήλους -- αν και για μερικές υπηρεσίες ήδη μάθαμε ότι οι μόνιμοι υπάλληλοι έβρισκαν την ευκαιρία να επιδοθούν στο προσφιλές τους σπορ, της τεμπελιάς, φορτώνοντας τη δουλειά στους δήθεν μαθητευόμενους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2009)

Το σκίτσο του Στάθη (με την υπερβολή της [τέχνης της] γελοιογραφίας, η οποία, στην περίπτωση του Στάθη, έρχεται να προστεθεί στην υπερβολή του γελοιογράφου) με βόλεψε επειδή θα ήθελα πραγματικά να μπει ένα εύκολο τέλος (μπαμ και κάτω) στη _γλωσσική_ διάσταση της συζήτησης. (Στην _πολιτική_, άσε καλύτερα.) Να όμως που, με την ευκαιρία, ξαναβγήκε στον αφρό ένα άλλο πολυσυζητημένο θέμα (an old chestnut, που θα έλεγαν οι Αγγλοσάξονες). Γράφει ο Διόδωρος στο σημερινό Βήμα:

Πρέπει να γίνει προσεκτικότερη η ΕΜΥ, να περιγράφει ουδέτερα τι θα συμβεί, να προαναγγέλλει απλώς θερμοκρασίες, ύψος βροχοπτώσεων, ένταση ανέμων και τα συναφή, και να αφήνει σε εμάς τις αξιολογικές κρίσεις για το αν τα φαινόμενα συνιστούν «βελτίωση» ή «επιδείνωση» του καιρού. Όσοι αγαπάμε τις δυνατές βροχές, τις καταιγίδες, τις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες και τους ισχυρούς ανέμους, έχουμε δικαιώματα και εμείς στη ζωή — και στις λέξεις. Οι Γάλλοι τα διεκδίκησαν και τα επέβαλαν τα δικαιώματά τους στις λέξεις: κάποιος κατάφερε μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα, αυτή που πέρασε, να πείσει τα ελληνικά μέντια ότι το _stage_ είναι γαλλικό, σημαίνει «μαθητεία, άσκηση» και προφέρεται / γράφεται «σταζ» και όχι «στέιτζ», όπως το πρόφεραν όλοι.

Πρέπει να διαμαρτυρήθηκε η γαλλική πρεσβεία — λατινική πρεσβεία όμως δεν υπάρχει και έτσι η αγγλοκρατία μπορεί να συνεχίσει να βασιλεύει σε ό,τι αφορά τη λέξη _media_, που πρέπει να γράφεται και να λέγεται «μέντια» και όχι «μίντια», αφού είναι η γνωστή λατινική λέξη _μέντιουμ_ στον πληθυντικό (_medium, media_).

Κανονικά, όλες οι ευρωπαϊκές πρεσβείες θα έπρεπε να διαμαρτυρηθούν γιατί σε όλη την ήπειρό μας, από τα Ουράλια ως τη Μάγχη, τα Μedia λέγονται «μέντια» («μεντιά», στην περίπτωση των Γάλλων), όπως και σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου πλην των αγγλόφωνων. Αλλά καμιά δεν θεωρεί δική της τη λέξη «μέντια» και έτσι δεν νοιάζονται για τους αγγλισμούς μας — συμπεραίνουμε λοιπόν ότι: το γνωστό γλωσσολογικό αξίωμα «για να προβιβαστεί κάποια διάλεκτος σε “γλώσσα” πρέπει να έχει πίσω της στρατό, στόλο και αεροπορία», συμπληρώνεται «για να μη θεωρείται στην Ελλάδα μια ξένη λέξη αγγλική, πρέπει να έχει στην Αθήνα πρεσβεία».​
Δεν ξέρω αν επενέβη πρεσβεία για τα σταζ (την προφορά τους). Αμφιβάλλω. Κάποιοι που το γύρισαν από «στέιτζ» σε «σταζ», ίσως να το πληροφορήθηκαν από τα φόρουμ και τα μπλογκ, γιατί σ' αυτά έγινε η περισσότερη συζήτηση. Επιμείναμε δηλαδή να το προφέρουμε όπως το προφέρουν αυτοί από τους οποίους το πήραμε (οι Γάλλοι) και να μην το προφέρουμε σαν μια λέξη με άλλη σημασία (το αγγλικό stage). Δεν έγινε —και είναι φυσιολογικό— καμιά φασαρία για να αρχίσουμε να προφέρουμε τα _media_ διαφορετικά από τον τρόπο που τα προφέρουν αυτοί από τους οποίους τα πήραμε. Ταυτόχρονα δεν ζητάει κανείς να αρχίσουμε να προφέρουμε αγγλικά το _video_ (δηλ. «βίντιο») ή να διορθώσουμε τα διάφορα απαίσια «μουλτι» σε «μαλτι». Αλλά δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με διαφορετικές λέξεις / σημασίες, οπότε τα αφήνουμε εκεί που έκατσαν. We let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## anef (Oct 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επιμείναμε δηλαδή να το προφέρουμε όπως το προφέρουν αυτοί από τους οποίους το πήραμε (οι Γάλλοι) και να μην το προφέρουμε σαν μια λέξη με άλλη σημασία (το αγγλικό stage). Δεν έγινε —και είναι φυσιολογικό— καμιά φασαρία για να αρχίσουμε να προφέρουμε τα _media_ διαφορετικά από τον τρόπο που τα προφέρουν αυτοί από τους οποίους τα πήραμε. Ταυτόχρονα δεν ζητάει κανείς να αρχίσουμε να προφέρουμε αγγλικά το _video_ (δηλ. «βίντιο») ή να διορθώσουμε τα διάφορα απαίσια «μουλτι» σε «μαλτι». Αλλά δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με διαφορετικές λέξεις / σημασίες, οπότε τα αφήνουμε εκεί που έκατσαν. We let sleeping dogs lie.



Οπότε τώρα να προσεύχεσαι να μην περιλάβουν οι καθαρολόγοι και οι λαθοθήρες τις τραγιάσκες, τις ρεπούμπλικες, τα καλοριφέρ και τα φερμουάρ που λέγαμε πιο πάνω. Γιατί μετά πρέπει στο κριτήριο της σημασίας να προσθέσεις και το κριτήριο του χρόνου :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2009)

Προφανώς, ανάμεσα στους sleeping dogs θα πρέπει να αφήσουμε να αναπαυθούν και τα παμπάλαια, που δημιουργήθηκαν όταν ήταν διαφορετικές οι περιστάσεις. Θα μπορούσαμε, επί ημερών διαδικτύου. να έχουμε φαινόμενα _τραγιάσκας_, _καριοφιλιού_ ή _ρομβίας_; (Θα μπορούσε, αλλά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον και το κράξιμο...)


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2009)

Τα video και multi στην λατινικη γλώσσα δεν ανήκουν; Επομένως γιατί να μας πουν για βίντιο και μάλτι;
Επίσης δεν πιάνω στο απόσπασμα το περί καιρού. Η ΕΜΥ έχει κανόνες για το τι ορίζεται σαν επιδείνωση κι βελτίωση.
Για την τραγιάσκα (που εδώ το πρωτοάκουσα ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα ονοματοποιίας και δε μου φαίνεται λάθος, ούτε η σαγιονάρα μου φαίνεται λάθος, νόμιζα ότι ήταν από παντόφλες με εμπορική ονομασία Σαγιονάρα), το καριοφίλι και τη ρομβία, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει άλλη λέξη να τα περιγράφει και από τη στιγμή που μιλάμε για ΚοκαΚόλα, μπριγιαντίνη, αϊπόντ, γουόκμαν κλπ γιατί παραξενευόμαστε με τη ρομβία και το καριοφίλι; Αρχίστε να μιλάτε για φορητό ψηφιακό παίκτη και μετά συζητάμε και για τις τραγιάσκες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τα video και multi στην λατινικη γλώσσα δεν ανήκουν; Επομένως γιατί να μας πουν για βίντιο και μάλτι;



Ε, το _μουλτιμίντια_, έτσι που το προφέρουμε, δεν είναι η πιο... λατινική λέξη στον κόσμο. Το «μίντια» αγγλικό, το «μούλτι» λατινικό;


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2009)

Απλά εμείς ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ότι είναι πράγματα του διαβόλου τα πολυμέσα ;)
H ερμηνεία της προηγούμενης φράσης μου, εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ε, το _μουλτιμίντια_, έτσι που το προφέρουμε, δεν είναι η πιο... λατινική λέξη στον κόσμο. Το «μίντια» αγγλικό, το «μούλτι» λατινικό;



Δηλαδή πρέπει να λέμε και Μίντια Μαρκτ στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή πρέπει να λέμε και Μίντια Μαρκτ στην Ελλάδα;



Και να μην το πεις, το λέει η ίδιια η


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή πρέπει να λέμε και Μίντια Μαρκτ στην Ελλάδα;


Τι εννοείτε, δρα; Εγώ αυτό λεώ...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2009)

Εννοεί ότι το Markt είναι γερμανική λέξη, και προφανώς γερμανικής προέλευσης το μαγαζί, άρα έπρεπε να προφέρεται Μέντια Μαρκτ.

Αυτό θυμίζει φυσικά το Leroy Merlin, που οι ίδιοι το προφέρουν Λερόι Μερλίν. Συνδυασμός αγγλοελληνικών και γαλλοελληνικών, γιατί ούτε στα γαλλικά ούτε στα αγγλικά προφέρεται έτσι.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2009)

Σωστά, η κοντινότερη προφορά στα ελληνικά είναι Λερουά Μερλέν.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2009)

Φοβάμαι ότι η ("επίσημη", όπως φαίνεται) επιλογή της προφοράς "Λερόι Μερλίν" αποτελεί ένα γλωσσικό έγκλημα που θα έπρεπε να μας προβληματίσει για το πού έχουμε φτάσει.

Νομίζω πως έφτασε η ώρα να εξεγερθούν οι Έλληνες πιστοί της γαλλοφωνίας. Στ' άρματα...:)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 26, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Νομίζω πως έφτασε η ώρα να εξεγερθούν οι Έλληνες πιστοί της γαλλοφωνίας. Στ' άρματα...:)



Ή μάλλον, _aux armes_...


----------



## anef (Oct 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς, ανάμεσα στους sleeping dogs θα πρέπει να αφήσουμε να αναπαυθούν και τα παμπάλαια, που δημιουργήθηκαν όταν ήταν διαφορετικές οι περιστάσεις. Θα μπορούσαμε, επί ημερών διαδικτύου. να έχουμε φαινόμενα _τραγιάσκας_, _καριοφιλιού_ ή _ρομβίας_; (Θα μπορούσε, αλλά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον και το κράξιμο...)



Και την προφορά _στέιτζ _επί ημερών διαδικτύου δεν την έχουμε; (Παλιότερα, όπως λέγατε παραπάνω, οι περισσότεροι έλεγαν σταζ). Και φυσικά, όντως, το κράξιμο έχει το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον από όλα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

anef said:


> Και την προφορά _στέιτζ _επί ημερών διαδικτύου δεν την έχουμε; (Παλιότερα, όπως λέγατε παραπάνω, οι περισσότεροι έλεγαν σταζ). Και φυσικά, όντως, το κράξιμο έχει το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον από όλα.



Το διαδίκτυο δεν είναι (ακόμα) η πηγή πληροφόρησης (και παραπληροφόρησης) όλων των Ελλήνων, είναι όμως για ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι. Η λάθος πληροφορία μπορεί να διαδοθεί αστραπιαία, το ίδιο και η ανασκευή της. Το συγκεκριμένο «σταζ» δεν είχα ιδέα ότι το πρόφεραν «στέιτζ», αλλά το διαπιστώσαμε αμέσως μόλις ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση· δεν χρειάστηκε να βγούμε στους δρόμους να ρωτάμε τον κόσμο, να ψάχνουμε σε παλιά περιοδικά και εφημερίδες ή να περιμένουμε το πινγκ πονγκ στα κανάλια. Αν λειτουργούσε και η διόρθωση (των άλλων) το ίδιο γρήγορα με τη (δική μας) ενημέρωση για το λάθος, δεν θα υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλά προς το παρόν δεν λειτουργούν (επαρκή) τμήματα γλώσσας σε ΜΜΕ και εκδοτικούς οίκους. Όταν θα αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν κι αυτά, πάει, θα καταστραφεί το δημιουργικό αυτό κομμάτι της γλώσσας, θα χάσουμε τις τραγιάσκες και... κάθε ευκαιρία για κράξιμο.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 26, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι συνήθως αυτοί που συνεχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούν το λανθασμένο στέιτζ έχουν και ελλιπείς γνώσεις και δεν ενημερώνονται, είναι ανεπίδεκτοι μάθησης, δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να το ψάξουν και είναι ολίγον λαϊκιστές. Λίγοι είναι πια. Δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να τους ονομάσω. Δεν θέλουν να παραδεχτούν ότι έχουν κάνει λάθος.
Αν παρατηρήσατε αντίθετα, *όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το σταζ και σταζιέρ έχουν ένα κάποιο επίπεδο παραπάνω ή το ψάχνουν λίγο παραπάνω το πράγμα*. (χωρίς να θέλω να το γενικεύσω)
Όσο για το αν παρενέβη η γαλλική πρεσβεία δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό γιατί μάλλον τους βολεύει αυτός ο ντόρος που γίνεται (επειδή είναι σίγουροι ότι θα υπερισχύσει τελικά ο όρος σταζ) γιατί έτσι ακούγεται συνέχεια στα μέσα ενημέρωσης καθώς και το γεγονός ότι οι Βρυξέλλες είναι γαλλόφωνες κατά 90% περίπου. Μάλλον χρονοτριβούν κι αυτοί γιατί ξέρουν από διπλωματία. Αλήθεια στα αγγλικά πως μεταφράζεται; Κάπου είδα training course και internship. Είναι σωστό;


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Στο πρώτο μήνυμα του νήματος θα βρεις και το _internship_ και το _traineeship_ της ΕΕ, το δεύτερο στις σελίδες όπου οι Γάλλοι μιλούν για τα σταζ.

Δεν θα συμφωνούσα πάντως με τις απόλυτες διατυπώσεις σου της πρώτης παραγράφου, είναι μάλλον εμπρηστικές. Άσε μην έρθουν οι της αντίθετης άποψης κι αρχίσει να στάζει αίμα το νήμα... :)


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 26, 2009)

Ναι ομολογώ ήμουν ελαφρώς απόλυτος. Όλοι οι πολιτικοί καλοί είναι (τη θέλω τη ζωούλα μου..;)) και οι δημοσιογράφοι...χιχι

Όσο για το traineeship δεν το βρίσκω στη Wikipedia σε ξεχωριστή σελίδα

Σε αντίθεση με το internship http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internship


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Στην οποία βικισελίδα γράφει:

*European Union*
The European Commission operates a sizeable traineeship programme

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internship#European_Union


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 26, 2009)

ο.κ. Αυτό το είχα προσέξει. απλά δεν του έκαναν ξεχωριστή σελίδα. Νόμιζα ότι η Wikipedia τα είχε όλα αναλυτικά. Φαίνεται ότι είναι στην αρχή της ακόμα.
Το training course πως σας φαίνεται;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2009)

Δεν πρόκειται για course (σεμινάριο, σειρά μαθημάτων).


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 26, 2009)

Επειδή κάποιοι που δε θέλουν να λένε σταζ το μεταφράζουν ως μαθητεία (ή πρόγραμμα μαθητείας). Άρα και το μαθητεία είναι λάθος τότε;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

Ο όρος «μαθητεία» έχει συγκεκριμένο νομικό περιεχόμενο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=46814&postcount=97.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2009)

Το γαλλικό _stage_ σημαίνει μαθητεία ή πρακτική άσκηση. Το πρόγραμμα που προβλέπει αυτή τη μαθητεία (μια επίσημη ελληνική διατύπωση είναι το «πρόγραμμα απόκτησης επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας») είναι traineeship programme στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2009)

Προσωπικά προτιμώ την απόδοση "πρακτική άσκηση". Άλλωστε, στα κοινοτικά νομοθετικά κείμενα ο όρος stage αποδίδεται ως "πρακτική άσκηση" (βλ., για παράδειγμα, οδηγία 89/48, για την αναγνώριση των διπλωμάτων· βλ. επίσης ΔΕΚ 23.10.2008, υπόθεση C-274/05, Επιτροπή κατά Ελλάδας). Το σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο του όρου "μαθητεία" είναι πιο περιορισμένο (ή, αν προτιμάτε, εξειδικευμένο).


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κι εκεί που χτες ήθελα να γκρινιάξω για τίτλο των διαδικτυακών _Νέων_, «Ούτε χούλιγκανς ούτε Ράμπο» [μα, γιατί πληθυντικό μόνο στους _χούλιγκαν_ και όχι και στους _Ράμπο_, ένα ξεγυρισμένο αγγλικότατο _Ράμποουζ_; ενώ βέβαια ο Χρυσοχοΐδης είπε αρκετές φορές «χουλιγκάνοι» και «χουλιγκάνων»], να κι ένα (νέο) τερατάκι από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή και από δημοσιογράφο που έχεις καλές σχέσεις με τη γλώσσα: _οι σταζίερς_! Όχι άπαξ (τυπογραφικό θα είναι), αλλά δις και τρις. Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν και διάφοροι «σταζιέ» και ελληνίδες «σταζιέζ». Να το προσθέσουμε λοιπόν κι αυτό: η γαλλική λέξη για τον μαθητευόμενο είναι *stagiaire*, ίδιο σε αρσενικό και θηλυκό. Στα ελληνικά μεταγράφουμε *ο σταζιέρ*, *η σταζιέρ*, *οι σταζιέρ*.




Το σταζιέρ γράφεται στην κατάληξη όπως το παρτενέρ. Άρα ο πληθυντικός οι σταζιέρ (όπως οι παρτενέρ και όχι πατρενέρς) είναι το σωστό. Σήμερα άκουσα τον πρώην διοικητη του ΟΑΕΔ στον Αντένα που ναι μεν έλεγε σωστότατα σταζ, πέταγε όμως ένα σταζίερς ή σταζιέρς και τα χάλαγε όλα. Ο άλλος που ήταν βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ (δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ το όνομά του) *ευτυχώς έλεγε σταζιέρ* (και *στον πληθυντικό* μάλιστα).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2009)

Από τα μηνύματα προς τον Διόδωρο, στο σημερινό ΒΗΜΑ:

Όχι, όχι, κανένας δεν κάνει λάθος. Ναι μεν στα γαλλικά η λέξη stage (σταζ) σημαίνει προπαρασκευή, προέρχεται από το λατινικό stagium και ως όρος υιοθετήθηκε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση αφού ήταν πρόταση της Γαλλίας, οι εδώ όμως πρώην κυβερνητικοί τη μετέτρεψαν στην αγγλική λέξη stage (στέιτζ, σκηνή) γιατί ήξεραν ότι όλες αυτές οι προσλήψεις ήταν θεατρινίστικες. Αλλά τι περιμέναμε από τον old stager (με τη μεταφορική σημασία «παλιά καραβάνα») κ. Παυλόπουλο;


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Από τα μηνύματα προς τον Διόδωρο, στο σημερινό ΒΗΜΑ:
> 
> Όχι, όχι, κανένας δεν κάνει λάθος. Ναι μεν στα γαλλικά η λέξη stage (σταζ) σημαίνει προπαρασκευή, προέρχεται από το λατινικό stagium και ως όρος υιοθετήθηκε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση αφού ήταν πρόταση της Γαλλίας, οι εδώ όμως πρώην κυβερνητικοί τη μετέτρεψαν στην αγγλική λέξη stage (στέιτζ, σκηνή) γιατί ήξεραν ότι όλες αυτές οι προσλήψεις ήταν θεατρινίστικες. Αλλά τι περιμέναμε από τον old stager (με τη μεταφορική σημασία «παλιά καραβάνα») κ. Παυλόπουλο;




Καλά που δεν το έκαναν hostage αγγλιστί ή otage γαλλιστί


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το πρόσφατο βιβλίο της Ιορδανίδου είναι ολόκληρο δομημένο πάνω σε διαζευκτικά ερωτήματα: _προοιωνίζεται ή προοιωνίζει; παρεισφρέω ή παρεισφρύω; αμείβω ή αμοίβω;_



Αλήθεια, θα ήταν εύκολο να μου πει κανείς πώς χειρίζεται η Ιορδανίδου το ζήτημα που αταβιστικού παρεισφρέω; (να θυμηθώ ν' αγοράσω το βιβλίο της)


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 5, 2009)

Ενώ το 95% των δημοσιογράφων τα αποκαλεί ορθώς "σταζ" και τους εργαζόμενους "σταζιέρ" υπάρχει κάποιος δημοσιογράφος που εμμένει στην αγγλική λανθασμένη διατύπωσή τους. Αν συνεχίσει θα αναγκαστώ να δημοσιοποιήσω το όνομά του και ας γίνω τόσο κίτρινος όσο κι αυτός. Αν επιμένει αγγλικά τουλάχιστον ας πει traineeship να τελειώνουμε. Το ίδιο κάνει βέβαια και μια λαικίστρια "κομμουνίστρια" που διαρκώς είναι κατά των αμερικανών, των άγγλων, των εβραιομασσώνων (τι γελοιότητα και άκτατος εθνικισμός) και που κατά τ'άλλα φημίζεται για τα καλά ελληνικά της (ομιλείτε ελληνικά). Όταν όμως είναι να πετάξει την αγγλικούρα της και τη βρισιά της είναι πρώτη


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2009)

Σήμερα το υπουργείο μίλησε για «μισθωτή μαθητεία».

ΥΓ Το πόσο διασκεδάζω με τους θιγμένους γαλλόφωνους δεν λέγεται...


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2009)

Νόμιζα ότι οι μαθητείες είναι έμμισθες και δε χρειάζεται διευκρίνηση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

Αν είχες προσέξει στο ποστ μου #97 (που το υπενθύμισα εκ νέου στο #123 ;)), κάθε άλλο:
Στη γνήσια σύμβαση μαθητείας μπορεί να συμφωνηθεί ότι ο εργοδότης θα καταβάλλει στον μαθητευόμενο μισθό (κατώτερο από τον μισθό του καταρτισμένου μισθωτού) για την ωφέλεια που αντλεί από την εργασία του τελευταίου, *καθώς και ότι ο μαθητευόμενος είτε δεν θα λαμβάνει μισθό είτε θα καταβάλλει ορισμένο ποσό στον εργοδότη για τη μαθήτευσή του* (ΑΠ Ολ 19/1987, ο.π., ΑΠ 1268/1988 ΔΕΝ 45,603, Κουκιάδη Εργατικό Δίκαιο έκδοση 1995, σελ. 271).


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σήμερα το υπουργείο μίλησε για «μισθωτή μαθητεία».
> 
> ΥΓ Το πόσο διασκεδάζω με τους θιγμένους γαλλόφωνους δεν λέγεται...




Δεν είμαι μόνο θιγμένος γαλλόφωνος αλλά συνάμα θιγμένος αγγλόφωνος. Το στέιτζ είναι όρος της σόου-μπιζ. Αν δε θέλουν να λένε *|σταζ|* και *|σταζιέρ|* ας λένε *traineeship *και *trainee* αλλά όχι στέιτζ και στέιτζερς. Μη τους κάνουμε όλους ηθοποιούς


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Κι ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο από Γκάρντιαν, για το τι τραβάνε οι εκεί μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι. 
Unpaid interns earn their rights
Το οποίο παραπέμπει σ'αυτό εδώ το σάιτ με ανώνυμες εμπειρίες μαθητευόμενων. 

_Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση πάντως ήταν που οι νέοι δήλωναν ότι θεωρούσαν τη μαθητεία αναμενόμενο κακό πριν την πλήρη απασχόληση. Αχ, η πλύση εγκεφάλου καλά κρατεί...._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2009)

Από προχτές παίζεται στη Γερμανία η μάλλον ανάλαφρη ταινία Résiste - Aufstand der Praktikanten με θέμα μια εξέγερση των μαθητευομένων (όπως θα σας πει και η αυτόματη γκουγκλομετάφραση). Με την ευκαιρία, εδώ είναι ένα ιστολόγιο ενάντια στην εκμετάλλευση των Γερμανών σταζιέρ (στα γερμανικά).
Γενικά, στη Γερμανία και τη γερμανόφωνη Κεντρική Ευρώπη η παράδοση της μαθητείας είναι ιδιαίτερα ισχυρή και διαδεδομένη (χωρίς βεβαίωση μαθητείας δύσκολο να βρεις δουλειά μετά) και οι αποζημιώσεις είναι συγκρίσιμες με τις δικές μας (είδα συνέντευξη με νεαρό μαθητευόμενο λογιστή που έπαιρνε 400 ευρώ το μήνα, αλλά ήταν πανευτυχής που θα έπιανε μόνιμη δουλειά με σοβαρό μισθό στην εταιρεία του από τον καινούργιο χρόνο).


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Eίμαι κι εγώ παιδί των σταζ...πρέπει να πω. Δεν είχα κάτι καλύτερο να κάνω εκείνη την περίοδο και είπα να δοκιμάσω. Πήρα μια γεύση. Σκέτη κοροϊδία. Πέρσι ήμουν σε δυο τοπικές εφημερίδες και όντως υπάρχει μεγάλη εκμετάλλευση. Εμένα ο διευθυντής (και εκδότης ταυτόχρονα) ήθελε να μου φορτώσει ολόκληρη πτυχιακή ενός φίλου του πάνω σε άσχετο αντικείμενο από τις σπουδές μου. Φυσικά χωρίς πληρωμή... και με περιορισμένη προθεσμία. Ολόκληρη πτυχιακή! Βιβλιογραφία; Καμία βοήθεια. Όλα εκ του μηδενός. Θεωρούσε μάλιστα ότι αυτό που μου ανέθεσε να κάνω συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα καθήκοντά μου τα της εφημερίδας. Έγιναν διάφορα... τελικά μια μέρα που με πίεζε του μίλησα πολύ αυστηρά και του ξεκαθάρισα ότι μπορώ όποτε θέλω να παραιτηθώ- εξάλλου δεν με πληρώνει αυτός αλλά το κράτος, ότι μου ζητά εντελώς παράλογα πράγματα και μπορώ άνετα να τον καταγγείλλω για όλα αυτά. Είχε το θράσος να επιμένει ότι αυτός έχει δίκιο. Τελικά τρόμαξε, άλλαξε 10 χρώματα και έφυγε καταπίνοντας τη γλώσσα του. "Συνετίστηκε" και με απάλλαξε αμέσως από αυτού του είδους τις αρμοδιότητες κι έτσι μπόρεσα να ολοκληρώσω το σταζ χωρίς να παραιτηθώ. Πλέον ξέρω πώς είναι αυτό το πρόγραμμα και έχω σχηματίσει γνώμη όχι από τα διάφορα που θα μου έλεγε κάποιος αλλά επειδή έζησα την κατάσταση εκ των έσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Τι εννοείς "να σου φορτώσει ολόκληρη πτυχιακή του φίλου του"; Να την κάνεις εσύ αντί για τον φίλο του;


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Ο μαθητευόμενος λογιστής που αναφέρεις σε ένα άλλο σύμπαν δεν θα λεγόταν μαθητευόμενος αλλά δόκιμος υπάλληλος- υπάλληλος υπό δοκιμή (δεν είναι μεταφραστική παρατήρηση αυτή). Σε όλες της δουλειές στο ΗΒ (που το ξέρω καλύτερα) είσαι για λίγο καιρό έτσι, και την περίοδο αυτή μπορείς να φύγεις ή να σε διώξουν χωρίς διαδικασίες. Συνήθως παίρνεις λιγότερα τότε. Μετά γίνεσαι συμβασιούχος αορίστου χρόνου (που θα λέγαμε στην Ελλάδα) κι ο μισθός σου ανεβαίνει λίγο. Αλλά σα δόκιμος πληρώνεσαι κανονικά. 

Το πρόβλημα πάντως έχει να κάνει με το πώς βλέπουν τη μαθητεία οι εργοδότες. Αν ο μαθητευόμενος διδάσκεται κανονικά ή αν ο μαθητευόμενος παίρνει τη δουλειά κάποιου έμμισθου υπαλλήλου για να κάνουν οικονομία. 

ΥΓ Και τον εθελοντισμό τον έχουμε παρεξηγήσει. Πέρσι κάποιος θέλησε να οργανώσει φεστιβάλ κινηματογράφου μόνο με εθελοντές που επιλέχτηκαν μάλλον με βάση την εμφάνισή τους και την ηλικία τους, και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τσαπατσουλιά, ανοργανωσιά και μπέρδεμα γιατί ο διοργανωτής δεν σκέφτηκε ότι θα έπρεπε να τους δείξει τι να κάνουν.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Ναι, Αλεξάνδρα μου, ακριβώς αυτό! Κι εγώ έπρεπε να δουλεύω έξτρα ώρες σπίτι μου και να διαβάζω εντελώς καινούργια πράγματα για να μπορέσω να γράψω την εργασία του. Οι γονείς μου είχαν στενοχωρηθεί πολύ με όλα αυτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Είναι εξωφρενικό αυτό! Κανονικά έπρεπε να καταγγείλεις και τους δύο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Εγώ μια εποχή που ήμουνα άνεργη και με αφορμή τα ανθοκομικά μου χόμπυ βρέθηκα να δουλεύω αμισθί σε ένα από τα μεγάλα ανθοπωλεία του Λονδίνου, με πελάτες τη βασιλική οικογένεια κι έτσι. 
Ωράριο: οχτώ με έξι. 
Απαγορευόταν να κάθεσαι και δεν υπήρχαν καρέκλες στο μαγαζί (μόνο στο εργαστήριο που δεν έμπαιναν ποτέ οι πελάτες ούτε κι εγώ). 
Η δουλειά μου ήταν να σφουγγαρίζω το πάτωμα και να πλένω τα βάζα, να καθαρίζω τα λουλούδια και να τα βάζω στο ψυγείο και να ποτίζω τα φυτά. Εντελώς τυχαία κάποιες φορές που δεν υπήρχε άλλο εύκαιρο προσωπικό εξυπηρέτησα πελάτες και πήρα παραγγελίες από το τηλέφωνο. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έμαθα τίποτα καινούργιο για τα διοικητικά της δουλειάς που με ενδιέφεραν πιο πολύ, κι ειδικά αυτό το όχι καρέκλες ήταν απαράδεκτο. Έφυγα πριν προλάβω να αποκτήσω κιρσούς. 

Κατά τ' άλλα έχω κάνει και την πρακτική στη ΔΕΗ και ήταν βαρετά, αλλά συμφοιτητής μου ήταν στη ΔΕΗ στην κατασκευή του φράγματος του Αώου και πέρασε μια χαρά. Και πληρωνόμασταν.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Δεν φαντάζεσαι τι πράγματα γίνονται στα σταζ! Όσα παιδιά κάνουν σταζ σε ιδιωτικούς φορείς ανέχονται πολλά τρελά και σε ουκ ολίγες περιπτώσεις απολαμβάνουν μεταχείριση ντροπής.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Σκέτη απόλαυση!


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι εξωφρενικό αυτό! Κανονικά έπρεπε να καταγγείλεις και τους δύο.



Το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς Αλεξάνδρα είναι ότι αν έχει περάσει η νοοτροπία ότι χωρίς σταζ και χωρίς καλή συστατική δε βρίσκεις δουλειά, πολλοί διστάζουν να καταγγείλουν τέτοια πράγματα.
Στην περίπτωση της Αυρηλίας, καταγγελία σημαίνει ότι μετά θα έπρεπε να βρεί άλλο σταζ φτου κι απ'την αρχή και μπορεί να μην ήταν εύκολο καθώς είχε ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει τη μία ευκαιρία της. 

ΥΓ Πάντως πολλά από αυτά που λένε για το πώς να μανατζάρεις την καριέρα σου είναι παραμύθια και τα χρησιμοποιούν για να μας κάνουν να φοβόμαστε για το επαγγελματικό μέλλον μας. Το βασικότερο είναι: υπάρχουν δουλειές; Αν υπάρχουν κι αν ο εργοδότης καίγεται να προσλάβει δε ρωτάει γιατί υπάρχουν κενά στο βιογραφικό σου, δεν κοιτάζει συστατικές, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η προϋπηρεσία, δεν κάνει γραφολογική ανάλυση ούτε ψυχομετρικά τεστ. Μετράει μόνο η εντύπωση που του κάνεις σε συνδυασμό με το πόσο σε χρειάζεται εκείνη τη στιγμή.


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 26, 2009)

Χαίρομαι πάντως που πρώτα τα κρατικά κανάλια έσπευσαν να διορθώσουν το λάθος και χρησιμοποιούν ορθώς και αποκλειστικά τη λέξη *σταζ *και *σταζιέρ*


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Μπορεί να είναι άσχετο που το αναφέρω εδώ, αλλά μου δημιουργήθηκε αυθόρμητα ο συνειρμός:
Στην εκπομπή "Κάτι ψήνεται" του Alpha, με μεγάλη αφέλεια οι συμμετέχοντες ονόμασαν την Quiche Lorraine Φιλί της Λορέν, λόγω σύγχυσης προφανώς μεταξύ του Quiche και του kiss· όπως κάποιοι καθιέρωσαν το stage ως στέιτζ, επειδή τους φάνηκε ότι είναι αγγλική λέξη.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 27, 2009)

Ή, όπως απορούσαν τα παιδιά μου τι στο καλό εννοούν οι Beatles στο γνωστό τραγούδι, όταν λένε _*Michelle, κουδούνι μου* ;)_


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2009)

*Ανρί: Οι γαλλικούρες εν Ελλάδι*



nevergrown said:


> Δεν έχει αλλάξει όμως η προφορά τους. Φαντάσου να λέγαμε ρεπορτέιτζ, πλέιτζ, τιρέιτζ, ντεκαπέιτζ, τονέιτζ κτλ κτλ...


Η μονάδα μέτρησης *Henry (Η)* έχει ονομαστεί έτσι προς τιμήν του Αμερικανού επιστήμονα Joseph Henry. Εννοείται ότι αυτός ο καψερός ονομάζεται Χένρι, ομοίως και η φερώνυμη μονάδα μέτρησης. Ωστόσο στην Ελλάδα το Η έχει επικρατήσει να αποκαλείται *ανρί*, όχι *χένρι* (αν και, φυσικά, το σωστό είναι _χένρι_, και γίνονται προσπάθειες να επικρατήσει). Να το κάνουμε τράμπα με το _στέιτζ_ που θα 'πρεπε να είναι _σταζ_, για να μην μείνει κανείς παραπονεμένος;


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η μονάδα μέτρησης *Henry (Η)* έχει ονομαστεί έτσι προς τιμήν του Αμερικανού επιστήμονα Joseph Henry. Εννοείται ότι αυτός ο καψερός ονομάζεται Χένρι, ομοίως και η φερώνυμη μονάδα μέτρησης. Ωστόσο στην Ελλάδα το Η έχει επικρατήσει να αποκαλείται *ανρί*, όχι *χένρι* (αν και, φυσικά, το σωστό είναι _χένρι_, και γίνονται προσπάθειες να επικρατήσει). Να το κάνουμε τράμπα με το _στέιτζ_ που θα 'πρεπε να είναι _σταζ_, για να μην μείνει κανείς παραπονεμένος;



Αφού διορθώνεται η κατάσταση και το λένε οι περισσότεροι πια "σταζ" γιατί το χαλάς; 

Όσο για το Χένρι δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση, να αποκατασταθεί βέβαια το όνομά του. Και γρήγορα μάλιστα. Η διαφορά με το σταζ όμως είναι ότι δημιουργείται σύγχυση ως προς τη σημασία αν διαβαστεί διαφορετικά και είναι πολύ πιο συχνή λέξη. Τι τραβάνε τα αυτιά μας!


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 24, 2010)

Πάντως καλά καλά δεν ησυχάσαμε από τους *σταζιέρ*, τώρα έχουμε να κάνουμε με *μπλοκέρ *που κόβουν την Ελλάδα στα δύο Βιβ λ'αγροτιά!

Άντε και καλή χρεωκοπία


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2010)

Και έπονται οι νταλικέρ, ίσως


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2010)

Που φυσικά, θα τρώνε ντονέρ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Που φυσικά, θα τρώνε ντονέρ.



Εδώ όμως εγκαταλείπουμε τα γαλλικά έτυμα και στρεφόμαστε στη νοστιμιά της Ανατολής!:)

(αλήθεια τα "ουμλάουτ" γιατί τα τρώμε; ).


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 24, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Εδώ όμως εγκαταλείπουμε τα γαλλικά έτυμα και στρεφόμαστε στη νοστιμιά της Ανατολής!:)
> 
> (αλήθεια τα "ουμλάουτ" γιατί τα τρώμε; ).



Πεινάμε:) βλ. döner *kebap*


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

Το ΧΛΝΓ έχει και τους δύο τύπους:
*σταζ *κ. στέιτζ


----------

